# Le Bar a besoin de vous



## benjamin (7 Novembre 2009)

Très chers membres des forums, le Bar a besoin de vous. 

Il y a bientôt dix ans, MacGeneration créait ses forums. Parmi les premiers inscrits, certains sont encore parmi nous aujourd'hui. Cet espace de discussions a son histoire, pesante et captivante. Elle ne s'incarne nulle part ailleurs mieux que dans le Bar, terrain de jeu virtuel où se sont nouées des amitiés profondes.

Aujourd'hui, le site et ses forums brassent plus de visites et d'inscriptions que jamais. Tant mieux pour les discussions techniques, traitant du Mac, de l'iPod ou de l'iPhone. En revanche, nous sommes bien conscients qu'il n'est pas évident de concilier, au Bar, différentes aspirations.

Voilà pourquoi nous avons besoin de vous.

L'idée est en effet de rédiger, ensemble, une description du Bar, qui sera affichée à tous les membres souhaitant y déposer un message ou lancer un sujet. Elle devra être validée, une seule et unique fois, par chacun d'entre nous. Elle sera brève et claire, car au-delà, le déficit d'attention conduit à une validation machinale. 

Ce message pourrait être composé de la sorte :
- *Un résumé en trois points*, d'une ligne chacun (les trois premiers commandements du Bar, en quelque sorte).
- *Une présentation du Bar de cinq environ*. Expliquant par exemple quelle est son histoire, sa ligne directrice. Ou quels sont les comportements qui n'y sont pas tolérés.

C'est une proposition. D'autres formes peuvent être imaginées.

L'appel lancé dans ce sujet s'adresse au plus grand nombre ; aussi bien ceux présents depuis les débuts que ceux inscrits depuis peu. S'il peut être un forum à part, ce que ces consignes s'attacheront vraisemblablement à montrer, le Bar ne saurait être un forum réservé à une partie des membres. Il doit rester ouvert.

Merci à tous ceux qui consacreront un peu de leur temps à ce projet.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2009)

C'est le FNB qui t'a forcé ou...

Nan, je déconne, je vais y réfléchir.
(et sonny va encore me dire d'aller jouer, j'ai pas le recul... Hé hé hé.)


----------



## benjamin (7 Novembre 2009)

Je vais vraiment aller lire ton sujet, je crois.


----------



## pascalformac (7 Novembre 2009)

tu veux de l'efficace?
eviter le laius  historique 
Aucun interêt autre que sociologique

le bar c'est du web , le web c'est ici et maintenant

rappels des grandes lignes 
bref descriptif  contenu toléré - pas toléré 
et basta

exemple:
en entrée de chez twitter tu n'as PAS de descriptif historique parce que tout le monde s'en fout

 l'important est d'apprendre à utiliser un outil et donc de savoir comment ca fonctionne
pour le reste c'est via des liens vers d'autres pages


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Novembre 2009)

C'est dans l'air du temps, il est temps de lancer le grand débat sur l'identité forumesque du Bar. Liberté, égalité, fraternité sans humour ça ne va pas aller. Je vais y réfléchir


----------



## Bassman (7 Novembre 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> L'idée est en effet de rédiger, ensemble, une description du Bar, qui sera affichée à tous les membres souhaitant y déposer un message ou lancer un sujet. Elle devra être validée, une seule et unique fois, par chacun d'entre nous. Elle sera brève et claire, car au-delà, le déficit d'attention conduit à une validation machinale.



Si l'idée est séduisante, elle s'adresse à un public bien trop restreint.

Combien de nouveaux liront réellement ce message ? Autant que ceux qui ont lu la charte pour s'inscrire sur les forums, c'est à dire quasiment aucun.

Les comportements ne changeront pas. C'est un état de fait.
Internet est le vecteur le plus prononcé de l'état de la société dite "moderne" (et je lui gerbe sur les pompes à cette société moderne).

Une bande d'assistés qui veut tout, tout de suite, mais sans jamais assumer rien, sans jamais regarder autour d'eux, sans rien respecter.

C'est ainsi, et ce n'est plus une déclaration des droits de l'Homme et du citoyen à la sauce bar de macgénération qui changera les choses.
Il n'y a plus que les doigts de l'Homme pour leur foutre le nez dans leur fange. Mais même ça, ils ne comprennent plus.

Fatalo-défaitiste ou lucido-réaliste ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Novembre 2009)

Dans tous les cas, ça ne coute pas grand chose de tenter le coup.

Et ça pourra peut-être permettre de se rendre compte que la majorité n'a pas le même avis que toi/nous. 

Ca peut être une claque, mais va savoir, peut-être est-ce l'effet escompté. 

Quoi qu'il en soit, je trouve que l'initiative ne peut avoir que du bon, et je vais refléchir sérieusement à tout ça avant de contribuer à nouveau à ce sujet.


----------



## boodou (7 Novembre 2009)

Ne vous demandez pas ce que le Bar peut faire pour vous.
Mais demandez vous plutôt ce que vous pouvez apporter au Bar.


----------



## rizoto (7 Novembre 2009)

La plupart des nouveaux qui atterrissent au Bar n'ont aucune idée de ce qui les attend.

Au lieu de proposer de lire les commandements du bar. Avant de pouvoir ouvrir un nouveau sujet, il serait necessaire de valider quelques points ...

Le sujet traite t-il des geeks ou de leur mode de vie?
Le sujet est-il un pamphlet de windows ou l'apologie de steve?

...


----------



## stephaaanie (7 Novembre 2009)

Quant à l'historique du lieu, je doute qu'il puisse être résumé. Encore moins synthétisé.
C'est par l'observation attentive et patiente de ses sujets actuels (et surtout, de ses archives) que j'ai pu en comprendre les enjeux, et cerner quelques plus ou moins illustres pilliers de bar.

Rien de mieux pour décider de rester. Ou de fuire.

Pour le reste, j'l'aime bien moi, l'initiative de benjamin. 
Réfléchissons, oui.


----------



## Amok (8 Novembre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Combien de nouveaux liront réellement ce message ? Autant que ceux qui ont lu la charte pour s'inscrire sur les forums, c'est à dire quasiment aucun.



Et quand un membre ne la respecte pas dans le forum dont tu as la charge, que lui dis tu ? Elle a donc _au moins_ cet interêt.

Ceci étant, il ne s'agit pas ici d'une "nouvelle charte" mais, comme l'écrit Benjamin, d'une description du bar avec ses règles spécifiques et son état d'esprit.

Que le lecteur la lise ou pas, si cette nouveauté voit le jour, sera avant tout _*son*_ problème, tout comme le fait qu'il lise ou pas la charte. Mais cette démarche sera probablement une aide supplémentaire aux verts en charge de cet endroit.



Bassman a dit:


> Une bande d'assistés qui veut tout, tout de suite, mais sans jamais assumer rien, sans jamais regarder autour d'eux, sans rien respecter.



Ce problème "d'assistanat" est avant tout celui des forums techniques. Ici nous parlons du bar. 

Ceci étant, tu peux également (comme tout client du lieu) soumettre des propositions.



bobbynountchak a dit:


> Dans tous les cas, ça ne coute pas grand chose de tenter le coup.
> 
> Quoi qu'il en soit, je trouve que l'initiative ne peut avoir que du bon.



Voilà !


----------



## gKatarn (8 Novembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Mais demandez vous plutôt ce que vous pouvez apporter au Bar.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2009)

*** LE PHYSIO À L'ENTRÉE ***

Tu viens ici pour parler informatique en général et Apple en particulier ?
*Je crois que ça va pas être possible !*

Tu viens ici pour vendre un truc, faire de la promo ou parce que t'as un devoir à faire et que tu cherches des pigeons pour le faire à ta place ?
*Je crois que ça va pas être possible !*

Tu viens ici parce que t'as chopé un truc sur internet que tu trouves over-marrant et tu penses que nous n'attendons que toi pour nous le montrer ?
*Je crois que ça va pas être possible !*

Tu te prends super au sérieux, tu considère le fait de se faire chambrer comme une blessure à ton honneur et tu penses que tu as un message et un discours si novateur qu'ils ne sauraient en aucun cas être raillés ?
*Je crois que ça ne va pas être possible !*


*T'es toujours là ?
Alors, bienvenue au bar !*


Deux petits conseils avant de te laisser entrer :

* Fais gaffe à la façon dont tu t'exprimes - le langage SMS et le massacre du français sont considérés ici comme des manques de respect.
* Avant de poster pour la première fois, lis un peu les sujets existants, regarde l'ambiance... Et si ça ne te plaît pas, ne te force pas, personne ne t'oblige à venir ici.​


----------



## Zebrinha (8 Novembre 2009)

Moi aussi j'aime bien la prose de PonkHead!  

Suggestion:
Je n'ai pas capté tout de suite pourquoi parler d'Apple "ne va pas être possible" :hein: (ah bah oui, on est au bar! :rose Peut-être ajouter "il y a les rubriques dédiées pour ça!"? (ou alors y a que moi qui aie besoin de trente-six milles explics pour comprendre! :rateau: )

Z

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h59 ----------

Euh... encore une suggestion pour PonkHead:

Mettre à toutes les "réponses" Je crois que ça *ne* va pas être possible" et à la dernière "là je crois que ça *ne va vraiment* pas être possible!"... Mais c'est du détail...


----------



## gKatarn (8 Novembre 2009)

Zebrinha a dit:


> Je n'ai pas capté tout de suite pourquoi parler d'Apple "ne va pas être possible" :hein: (ah bah oui, on est au bar! :rose Peut-être ajouter "il y a les rubriques dédiées pour ça!"? (ou alors y a que moi qui aie besoin de trente-six milles explics pour comprendre! :rateau: )



Pour parler d'Apple, de ses produits, de sa comm', de ses projets, etc... çà doit pouvoir trouver sa place dans les autres salles du forum


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2009)

Zebrinha a dit:


> Mettre à toutes les "réponses" Je crois que ça *ne* va pas être possible" et à la dernière "là je crois que ça *ne va vraiment* pas être possible!"... Mais c'est du détail...



L'absence du "ne" est voulue, c'est une référence à la chanson de Zebda
_Je crois que ça va pas être possible
non, pas être
possible_

Pour le reste, je crois que benjamin a raison : si 'est trop long ou si ça ressemble à un pavé indigeste, personne ne le lira (déjà qu'ils ne seront pas nombreux à le faire...)
J'ai essayé de faire court.
Donc, j'ai laissé des trucs implicites - comme la recherche ou le fait de poster dans le bon forum...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h49 ----------




benjamin a dit:


> Ce message pourrait être composé de la sorte :
> - *Un résumé en trois points*, d'une ligne chacun (les trois premiers commandements du Bar, en quelque sorte).
> - *Une présentation du Bar de cinq environ*. Expliquant par exemple quelle est son histoire, sa ligne directrice. Ou quels sont les comportements qui n'y sont pas tolérés.



Ah mince, j'ai pas trop respecté le cahier des charges, on dirait.
C'est vraiment des têtes de bois les moyennement anciens du bar !
Hé hé.


----------



## Zebrinha (8 Novembre 2009)

> Envoyé par benjamin
> Ce message pourrait être composé de la sorte :
> - Un résumé en trois points, d'une ligne chacun (les trois premiers commandements du Bar, en quelque sorte).
> - Une présentation du Bar de cinq environ. Expliquant par exemple quelle est son histoire, sa ligne directrice. Ou quels sont les comportements qui n'y sont pas tolérés.





> Ah mince, j'ai pas trop respecté le cahier des charges, on dirait.
> C'est vraiment des têtes de bois les moyennement anciens du bar !


(Ponkhead)

Maintenant que tu as une base (le style, le texte) tu peux concentrer et/ou réduire pour que ce soit plus percutant et que ça "rentre" dans le cadre proposé par Benjamin (j'crois vraiment pas que tu seras fusillé s'il y a 4 points ou 3 lignes!  )



> L'absence du "ne" est voulue, c'est une référence à la chanson de Zebda
> Je crois que ça va pas être possible
> non, pas être
> possible


Ah d'acc! J'connaissais pas la chanson!:rateau:

Z


----------



## jesopog (8 Novembre 2009)

Au Bar, l'on doit pouvoir :

&#8226; Argumenter sur tout sujet qui tient à c&#339;ur, y compris de façon véhémente, mais en n'oubliant pas que&#8230;

&#8226; Donner son opinion ne veut pas dire avoir raison tout seul. Par conséquent, accepter par avance la controverse &#8212; ce n'est pas toujours facile&#8230; 

&#8226; Et s'imposer un comportement courtois et respectueux vis à vis des autres : en particulier, pas d'attaque _ad hominem_ ; l'humour n'étant pas à exclure, pourvu qu'il ne soit pas blessant, méprisant ou blasphématoire&#8230; ce qui, en pratique et à n'en pas douter, n'est pas forcément simple !

 Ce sont les quelques points qui me viennent spontanément à l'esprit, ceux d'un néophyte participant aux forums.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2009)

jesopog a dit:


> Au Bar, l'on doit pouvoir :
> 
>  Argumenter sur tout sujet qui tient à cur, y compris de façon véhémente, mais en n'oubliant pas que
> 
> ...


Ces différents points font déjà partie des conditions d'utilisation des forums. Je ne pense pas que redire ce qui est déjà bien dit soit l'objet de ce sujet.


----------



## jesopog (8 Novembre 2009)

Je ne pensais pas mal faire, mon intention étant plutôt d'insister sur des "évidences"&#8230;
Désolé pour la redondance&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2009)

jesopog a dit:


> Je ne pensais pas mal faire, mon intention étant plutôt d'insister sur des "évidences"


Je n'ai aucunement dit que tu faisais mal. Je dis seulement que, si une incitation à relire les conditions d'utilisation peut être envisagé, les réécrire serait vain.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (8 Novembre 2009)

Je pense qu'il faudrait modifier quelque peu le système. C'est utile d'avoir un forum Hors-Sujet, mais là il y a clairement la nécessité et la demande d'ouvrir un Bar Privée et un Bar Public. Un Bar Privée et invisible de lecture aux nouveaux membres pour que les gros contributeurs du bar actuel, qui n'aime pas tellement les nouvelles idées, puissent s'exprimer entre eux. Et un autre que tous le monde verrait et où on mettrait directement des règles de conduites et des sanctions si elles ne sont pas suivit. (Hors-sujet =/= irrespect, insultes culturelles etc etc) 
Vue qu'il y a une demande pour les deux (on compte plus les nouveaux membres qui viennent ici tenter de partager quelques choses avec notre communauté mais qui se font foutre à la porte parce qu'on ne compte plus non plus les personnes moins accueillantes qui veulent rester entre elles, et qui doivent donc avoir un coin pour elles)  Mais je ne suis pas un habitué de cette partie, pas parce que je n'aime pas le HS, le flood, la discussion sur tout et n'importe quoi mais parce que le dernier sujet que j'ai eu la chance de venir y lire c'était celui ci et que c'était encore une fois à vomir. :lovemerci la modo) 

Bref un Bar Public où le flood et le HS sont tolérés est une très bonne chose en soit et ne doit *pas *être modéré tant que ça reste dans les limites *i) de la bonne harmonie culturelle entre les membres ii) du savoir vivre, et iii)  de l'ouverture d'esprit*. Point barre. Si tout le monde y met du sien pour ne pas casser les nouveaux threads parce qu'ils sont soit sans valeurs aux yeux d'une culture francofrançaise parisienne ou provençale ou sans valeurs aux yeux de la majorité maculine présentes
...
et bien peut être que cette endroit ressemblera à un glorieux endroit où on pourra enfin venir raconter tout et  n'importe quoi en paix sans que ça se transforme en jungle.


----------



## rizoto (8 Novembre 2009)

Le bar privée existe ! Et maintenant, il y aussi les groupes ...


----------



## jugnin (8 Novembre 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Le bar privée existe !



Ah bon ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h03 ----------

C'est juste une contribution, ça n'a pas du tout valeur de suggestion. Je pense que le ton est un peu trop sérieux pour que le nouvel arrivant s'y attarde.


*Ah tiens,  un Bar ?*

Oui, un bar. C'est le lieu le plus "social" du forum. S'y rencontrent et interagissent les membres autour de sujets à très faible teneur informatique. Plus qu'ailleurs, le bar est un espace où les rapports sociaux se construisent, se consolident et sédimentent. Du coup, cet espace devient un territoire, avec ses codes, son ambiance. C'est que ce bar, il commence a avoir de l'âge. C'est pour ça qu'au bar, on arrive dans une société déjà constituée, par ses poivrots, les clients occasionnels, et les nouveaux. Il y a la place pour chacun, mais l'intégration ne se décrète pas, elle se construit.


*C'est pour ça que lorsque je pousse la porte du bar :*


J'observe l'ambiance, j'épie les discussions, pour voir ce qu'on y raconte, et la manière dont on le raconte. Si j'arrive en claquant la porte pour hurler aux habitués que j'ai une super vanne, je ne m'étonne pas de me faire jeter.

Je lance un sujet. Oui, mais un sujet de discussion. Pour discuter, quoi. Si je me contente de poser un panneau publicitaire, ou une affiche, je ne m'étonne pas que le patron mette ça au feu.


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Novembre 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> tu veux de l'efficace?
> eviter le laius  historique



C'est vrai, pour expliquer, l'Histoire ne sert à rien.



> Aucun interêt autre que sociologique


Aucun intérêt, donc. Si la sociologie permettait de faire comprendre la vie en société, on le saurait. 




> le bar c'est du web , le web c'est ici et maintenant



C'est Sartre.2.0, ça ! 




> rappels des grandes lignes
> bref descriptif  contenu toléré - pas toléré
> et basta



Facile. Tu dis des conneries, c'est toléré. Tu es con, ce n'est pas toléré. C'est un peu le fil du rasoir, mais normalement, si on a une brigade pour faire respecter la frontière, tout va bien. :rateau:



> exemple:
> en entrée de chez twitter tu n'as PAS de descriptif historique parce que tout le monde s'en fout



Ah oui mais ça c'est parce que l'inventeur de Twitter (rezba), s'en est désintéressé. Sinon, y'aurait un rappel historique.




> l'important est d'apprendre à utiliser un outil et donc de savoir comment ca fonctionne
> pour le reste c'est via des liens vers d'autres pages



Voilà. C'est simple. On se tue à vous le répéter !


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Novembre 2009)

Une synthèse de ce qui existe déjà avec quelques ajouts.

                   LE BAR

INTERDIT :
    * Agression, insulte même lors de désaccords.
    * Publicité.
    * Sujets concernant la marque Apple.

CONSEILLÉ :
    * Lisez les sujets déjà ouverts afin de vous habituer aux lieux.
    * Tolérance, respect, courtoisie, politesse sont de rigueur.
    * Humour, auto-dérision, imagination, enrichissement mutuel. 
    * Automodérez-vous le plus souvent possible.
    * Postez en accord avec les conditions d'utilisation, la charte.


PROBLÈME AVEC POSTEUR OU AVEC UN SUJET :    
    * Fonction "ignorer cet utilisateur".
    * Offrez des points disco rouges au posteur.
    * Utilisez la messagerie privée pour régler le conflit.
    * Overdose de forum : Finder > Éteindre > Sortir de chez soi. 
    * Un sujet sans intérêt ? PASSEZ VOTRE CHEMIN !
    * Un message ne suit pas les préceptes de la charte : bouton modération.

INTÉRÊT POUR UN POSTEUR OU POUR UN SUJET :
    * Notez la discussion.
    * Offrez des points disco verts au posteur.
    * Utilisez la messagerie privée pour signifier votre intérêt quel qu'il soit.

LA MODÉRATION :      
    * Le flood (utilisation abusive de smileys) et la "pollution de thread" (trollage) sont soumis à l'appréciation des modérateurs et supermodérateurs.


                 LE MINICHAT

    * Les régles y sont les mêmes qu'au BAR.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2009)

Le bar possède déjà une équipe de modérateurs et le but de ce fil n'est pas de tenter de forcer la main à benjamin pour en introniser un de plus, surtout quand on voit le branque que vous proposez.
Alors, on revient au sujet, messieurs, merci.


----------



## Amok (8 Novembre 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> *L'idée est en effet de rédiger, ensemble*, une description du Bar, qui sera affichée à tous les membres souhaitant y déposer un message ou lancer un sujet. Elle devra être validée, une seule et unique fois, par chacun d'entre nous. Elle sera brève et claire, car au-delà, le déficit d'attention conduit à une validation machinale.



il n'aura même pas fallu attendre la deuxième page, alors qu'il vous est _proposé_ d'apporter votre contribution, pour que le fil parte en live.

_Deux pages_.


----------



## Romuald (8 Novembre 2009)

Perso, j'aurai tendance à être pessimiste comme Bassou. 
J'agrée aux propositions de Ponk et Tibo, mais à les lire, qu'est-ce d'autre, le ton mis à part, qu'un simple rappel des règles de base de la vie en groupe ? Si elles ne sont pas respectées actuellement, le seront-elles après ? Au comptoir, la modération a priori avait ses inconvénients, on a rapidement vu ses avantages quand elle a été supprimée. Le grand méchant flood cher à Galatée rapplique à vitesse grand V !
Auto modération des posteurs ? Ne révons pas...

Mais comme dit plusieurs fois, ça ne coute rien d'essayer. 
Et pourquoi ne pas demander, au lieu du traditionel clic sur le bouton 'je suis d'accord', de poser la question 'avez vous lu ce qui précède' et de demander d'écrire 'oui' dans un coin pour pouvoir poursuivre ? un tout petit effort de trois lettres, juste pour rappeller que rien n'est acquis sans rien


----------



## Zebrinha (9 Novembre 2009)

> Mais comme dit plusieurs fois, ça ne coute rien d'essayer.
> Et pourquoi ne pas demander, au lieu du traditionel clic sur le bouton 'je suis d'accord', de poser la question 'avez vous lu ce qui précède' et de demander d'écrire 'oui' dans un coin pour pouvoir poursuivre ? un tout petit effort de trois lettres, juste pour rappeller que rien n'est acquis sans rien


 (Romuald)
C'est une bonne idée ça! 
Z


----------



## Craquounette (9 Novembre 2009)

Allez je me lance : 

Au commencement étaient les forum, la technique. Après quelques temps naquit le Bar, lieu exutoire des forum, permettant un peu plus de _sérieux_ dans les fils techniques. 

Ici, tu ne parleras point d'Apple. Si l'humour, l'auto-dérision et le 2nd degré ne sont pas dans tes capacités, rien ne sert de t'y arrêter : des plumes et du temps tu perdras et en feras perdre aux autres... Le ton du forum tu prendras en lisant quelques fils avant de poster.


Je me permets une petite remarque :
les membres font le Bar, c'est vrai. Tous les participants "font" le Bar, y compris les modérateurs verts violet rouges. Ne serait-il pas judicieux que ces personnes participent également au Bar de manière + ou - régulière ? Il est toujours moins difficile d'accepter une modération faite par des personnes que l'on voit poster régulièrement. Si ces personnes ne font que modérer, l'impression de "censure", de "modo tous des salauds" etc. peut être plus facilement ressentie. L'oeil de Moscou est là, il guette et ne fait qu'effacer.
Ce n'est pas une critique de la modération, juste une constatation... Les modo ont le droit de vivre à côté de MacG etc... je le sais.

Et si ceci est complètement HS, effacez-le sans soucis! salauds


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Novembre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> il n'aura même pas fallu attendre la deuxième page, alors qu'il vous est _proposé_ d'apporter votre contribution, pour que le fil parte en live.
> 
> _Deux pages_.



C'est donc le live, le problème... encore et toujours. Problème déjà évoqué et développé avec Benjamin dans une défunte "Cave"... si j'ai bonne mémoire.
Et c'est ce live qu'il sera donc toujours difficile de faire passer aux nouveaux venus effarés, tant il est une des constantes du bar... La partie live que tu as effacée, cher Pascal, était pourtant tellement représentative des rapports et des échanges qui existent entre les habitués, tant au niveau du fond (oui, je sais, il est sûrement dur d'y trouver du fond) que de la forme... Mon premier message se contentait d'ailleurs d'approuver les propositions de Ponk, ce doit être la forme qui ne convenait pas...
Cette petite partie live s'était d'ailleurs circonscrite d'elle même ; je n'ose parler d'auto-modération, mais on était quand même un peu dans ça... Elle aurait, sous forme de citation multiple, pu servir d'exergue au ton qui anime bon nombre d'échanges en live...

Mais bon, en tant que vieux con, pour moi le live-type, ça reste les émissions de Michel Polac ; tu as connu aussi ; tu as peut être même découvert, enthousiaste, et apprécié de la même manière que moi...
Tu as aussi vu la télé évoluer, faisant en sorte que ce type de live disparaisse progressivement... Dernier avatar : Gildas qui reçoit Treponem Pal en live et une "danseuse"  qui montre sa bite face à la caméra... On veut bien avoir du Rock à l'antenne, ça fait cool et dans le vent ; mais quand c'est du vrai, du pas beau qui déborde et dégueule, on s'effarouche et on présente des excuses gênées...

Tu dois aussi connaître et évaluer la part d'auto-modération de pas mal d'entre nous ; je préfère parler des limites que l'on se fixe, et elles sont bien réelles, au point de bien moins poster que par le passé, par exemple... Oui je sais, on peut rétorquer qu'on n'a plus grand chose à dire... Comme s'il fallait par essence avoir "quelque chose à dire" pour l'édification de notre prochain, en mettant nos sales pattes ici...

Au pire, appliquez la formule première du comptoir à l'ensemble du Bar... Ou faites ce que vous avez à faire... Il y a des fois ou passer pour un facho serait presque un honneur, non ?... Tant la formule est galvaudée par des connards bêlants.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h41 ----------

PS : J'oubliais :

*VIVENT LES ZOMBIES NAZIS ET LES GROGNASSES À GROS NICHONS (AVEC COUETTES, SI POSSIBLE)!!!*


----------



## Joachim du Balay (9 Novembre 2009)

ce ne serait pas une fausse bonne idée ?

un bar, dans un forum, est fait précisément pour permettre à certains de se défouler et dé***ner un peu, ce n'est pas seulement le dernier salon où l'on cause...

un bar sans qq affreux et de bonnes bagarres, ce n'est plus vraiment un bar (ou il faudra le renommer : _le salon_)... 

vous risquez de priver les piliers du bar de leur sport favori, ils ne trouveront plus leur amuses-gueule préférés à se mettre sous la dent
la Horde va débouler dans les forums techniques ....:afraid::modo:

_ach..un peu grilled...
bon, ben, justement, quand on parle du loup..._


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Novembre 2009)

PS (bis) : Je reviens d'une petite balade sur des profiles, et quand je vois qu'on offre un cadeau comme les groupes sociaux aux membres, quand je vois la pauvreté en terme de quantité de posts sur la majorité des groupes créés, je me demande vraiment si c'est moi qui n'ai rien à dire...  (Voir fil ouvert par ma grande gueule de con à ce sujet)

Offrez donc de la confiture à des pourceaux!


----------



## boodou (9 Novembre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> il n'aura même pas fallu attendre la deuxième page, alors qu'il vous est _proposé_ d'apporter votre contribution, pour que le fil parte en live.
> 
> _Deux pages_.



C'est un peu excessif non ?
Des propositions ont été faites, elle représentent certainement l'avis de la plupart des piliers.
Mais on peut les répéter à l'envie, afin de bien remplir les pages 
Donc faisons des lignes, puisque le ton est scolaire:

Le Bar est un espace particulier du forum, où l'on ne parle pas de technique. 
Espace de liberté, donc de responsabilités, il est conseillé de lire les discussions existantes afin d'appréhender l'atmosphère, de comprendre l'historique du lieu et le concept de pilier qui en résulte. 
On essaiera d'y proposer des sujets intéressants ou amusants permettant des échanges fructueux et non pas simplement des échanges de smileys, on évite la pub, l'auto-promo. On y pratique l'humour, la critique, voir l'échange musclé mais sans tomber dans l'insulte (autant pour les nouveaux que pour des piliers ), donc avoir un peu de distance est de bon aloi, nous ne sommes pas en face-à-face dans une discussion réelle, le ton employé peut être mal interprété.
Enfin, on essaie d'écrire au mieux, par simple respect des autres et pour éviter les incompréhensions.

Cela a été dit précédemment avec d'autres mots, cela sera certainement répété par d'autres, ou bien certains prendront le partie que ça n'en vaut même pas la peine.
Merci à Benjamin pour l'ouverture de ce sujet, mais il risque de virer à une énième discussion sur l'ambiance au Bar  et là ça partira _vraiment_ en live, éventuellement.

Donc limitons-nous à la proposition de Benj, rédiger un descriptif à scotcher sur la porte d'entrée, genre comme dans certaines boîtes sur la porte des chiottes "merci de ne pas pisser à côté, de bien tirer la chasse, de ne pas jeter de tampons usagers, etc  bref de respecter la propreté des lieux et les personnes passant après vous".

D'ailleurs peut-être faudrait-il envisager une entrée différente au Bar(au sens géographique sur le forum) ? Afin qu'elle soit faite avec plus de conscience de ce qu'est le lieu ?
Les avis de membres plus récents pourraient être intéressants, on attend.

Bon lundi à tous,


----------



## Romuald (9 Novembre 2009)

Joachim du Balay a dit:


> un bar, dans un forum, est fait précisément pour permettre à certains de se défouler et dé***ner un peu, ce n'est pas seulement le dernier salon où l'on cause...



Effectivement. Mais pour le 'dernier salon où l'on cause', il y a le comptoir. Et l'idée est surtout d'éviter que le bar soit un déversoir fourre-tout, voir pour cela les 'ça va pas être possible' de Ponk. Pour ça il y a d'autres sites. Et combien de fois a-t-on pu lire _Je ne sais pas où poster, alors je le mets la_, que l'on pourrait traduire 9 fois sur 10 par _j'ai la flemme de chercher où poster_ puisqu'en qu'en cherchant un peu, on trouve TOUJOURS ou poster, et pas forcément sur MacGé.

@Patoch : je ne pense pas que le live soit un problème, seulement sa systématisation (ça se dit, ça ?). Et pour qui ne connait pas la horde, ça peut faire tout drôle - d'où l'interêt maintes fois répété de s'imprégner de l'ambiance avant de se lancer.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Novembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> D'ailleurs peut-être faudrait-il envisager une entrée différente au Bar(au sens géographique sur le forum) ? Afin qu'elle soit faite avec plus de conscience de ce qu'est le lieu ?



Pas con!  

Avec un message à l'entrée comme dans Lucky Luke...

"Le Bar Gulch. Étranger, toi qui entre ici, relève tes bas de pantalons ; ça éclabousse velu!" :style:


----------



## Bassman (9 Novembre 2009)

> Le bar est le vieux quartier de Macgénération. Les résidents sont parfois gouailleurs, atypiques, charmeurs, sympathiques, mais ils connaissent le lieu.
> Comme un vieux quartier, il est un peu hors du temps, on parle peu, voir pas, de mac.
> Comme un vieux quartier, certains de ses bâtiment sont classés au patrimoine.
> 
> ...


J'ai un peu triché, 4 lignes de présentations, et un résumé en 4 lignes.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h46 ----------

Variante :



> Avant d'entrer dans un restaurant, tu consultes la carte.
> Avant d'acheter ou louer un appartement, tu le visites.
> Avant de sortir te promener, tu regardes la météo.
> Avant d'entrer chez toi, tu t'essuies les pieds.
> ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2009)

Je suis d'accord avec Monsieur Patochman, le ton employé sur les quelques posts effacés donnait un échantillon des échanges tels qu'ils peuvent être au bar entre gens de bonne compagnie. Se faire une place n'est pas facile, il faut du temps, lire, apprécier. Les personnes sont plus ou moins douées pour ça et ça ne se décrète pas. Alors vendre le bar comme un lieu prêt à l'emploi, c'est compliqué et quasi-infaisable


----------



## jugnin (9 Novembre 2009)

Moi j'aime bien la référence au "vieux quartier" du troll pessimiste. Et ça m'a fait penser que peut-être, le simple fait de changer l'appellation du Bar pourrait produire plus d'effet que toutes les chartes, les modes d'emploi et les déclarations d'intentions.

Peut-être que le terme de "bar" véhicule un signal trop neutre pour qu'on s'attarde à penser à ce qu'on va y trouver. Un bar, ça peut être un un troquet, un bar à touristes en transit, où un club policé et branchouille. 

Alors que par exemple, si une section s'appelait "quartier rouge", les gens verraient tout de suite l'étiquette du lieu. C'est connoté. 

Un signal. Mais pour ça, il faudrait un consensus sur ce qu'est cet endroit. Pour moi, oui, c'est un peu un vieux quartier.


----------



## rizoto (9 Novembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Se faire une place n'est pas facile, il faut du temps, lire, apprécier. Les personnes sont plus ou moins douées pour ça et ça ne se décrète pas. Alors vendre le bar comme un lieu prêt à l'emploi, c'est compliqué et quasi-infaisable



Je ne pense qu'il soit question de vendre le bar comme un lieu prêt à l'emploi, mais plutôt de faciliter l'intégration des nouveaux, d'eviter les sujets a la con.

J'aime beaucoup la variante 1 de Bassman.


Comme la population qui vient sur ces forums a évolué. Pourquoi ne pas créer un sous forum pour tout les sujets concernant les questions existentielles de geeks, qui normalement échouent au bar. 

Après, libre a chacun d'éviter cette partie du forum.


----------



## Amok (9 Novembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> C'est un peu excessif non ?
> Des propositions ont été faites, elle représentent certainement l'avis de la plupart des piliers.



Les propositions sont toujours visibles. Il vous est simplement demandé, sur ce fil, de répondre si vous le souhaitez sans tomber dans les blagues privées, les "nous nous comprenons" et autres signes distinctifs des anciens. Personne n'est obligé d'y participer, et ceux qui décident de le faire, pour une fois, peuvent envisager sérieusement leur démarche, non ?




boodou a dit:


> Donc faisons des lignes, puisque le ton est scolaire



Je ne relève même pas. Si tu envisages ca comme ca, autant faire le truc "entre-nous" (je veux dire modos et admins), et basta.




boodou a dit:


> Merci à Benjamin pour l'ouverture de ce sujet, mais il risque de virer à une énième discussion sur l'ambiance au Bar  et là ça partira _vraiment_ en live, éventuellement.





			
				Tibo a dit:
			
		

> Je suis d'accord avec Monsieur Patochman, le ton employé sur les quelques posts effacés donnait un échantillon des échanges tels qu'ils peuvent être au bar entre gens de bonne compagnie



Justement : il ne s'agit pas à proprement parler d'une discussion sur l'ambiance actuelle du bar, je vous le rappelle. D'où les posts effacés.



boodou a dit:


> Donc limitons-nous à la proposition de Benj, rédiger un descriptif à scotcher sur la porte d'entrée, genre comme dans certaines boîtes sur la porte des chiottes "merci de ne pas pisser à côté, de bien tirer la chasse, de ne pas jeter de tampons usagers, etc  bref de respecter la propreté des lieux et les personnes passant après vous".



Bah oui !



boodou a dit:


> D'ailleurs peut-être faudrait-il envisager une entrée différente au Bar(au sens géographique sur le forum) ? Afin qu'elle soit faite avec plus de conscience de ce qu'est le lieu ?



C'est une proposition intéressante. 



boodou a dit:


> Les avis de membres plus récents pourraient être intéressants, on attend.



D'où, comme je le disais, l'intérêt de laisser ce fil exempt de toute discussion hors sujet (ou pouvant donner cette impression), entre "anciens" (ou pouvant donner cette impression) aux nouveaux ou récents inscrits et qui découvrent le lieu.


----------



## rezba (9 Novembre 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> Très chers membres des forums, le Bar a besoin de vous.
> 
> Il y a bientôt dix ans, MacGeneration créait ses forums. Parmi les premiers inscrits, certains sont encore parmi nous aujourd'hui. Cet espace de discussions a son histoire, pesante et captivante. Elle ne s'incarne nulle part ailleurs mieux que dans le Bar, terrain de jeu virtuel où se sont nouées des amitiés profondes.
> 
> ...




La question que tu soumets aux membres est plurielle, Benjamin.
Elle est difficile à résoudre.

Si je devais la résumer, je la développerais ainsi :

Le Bar s'est construit autour de comportements qui refusaient d'en faire un Bar comme un autre. On y a recherché des comportements différents, qui faisaient appel à l'imagination, à la capacité des membres à s'étonner, à s'émouvoir, à se découvrir.
Ça a, en partie fonctionné. Beaucoup de fils sont apparus. Des fils littéraires, graphiques, musicaux, qui étaient autant d'illustrations de la capacité créative que nous laissaient nos machines.
Et le temps à passé. Beaucoup de contributeurs de cette période glorieuse sont allés voir ailleurs, beaucoup de fils qui animaient le Bar autrement sont tombés en désuétude, les posteurs se sont multipliés, toujours plus nombreux. Le Bar s'est banalisé.
Ceux qui sont restés, ou ceux qui sont arrivés entre temps, attirés par sa spécificité, ont conçu une forme d'appropriation de cet espace. Ils ont construit ensemble l'idée un peu folle d'un refus de cette banalisation.
Ils sont devenus, pour certains, les gardes-fous d'un rêve qui n'était plus, mais auquel ils ne voulaient pas renoncer.
Pourtant, en faisant ça, ils se sont masqués à eux-mêmes qu'ils étaient également épuisés, que leurs propres fils ne les faisaient plus rire autant.
Petit à petit, leurs contributions se sont atrophiées, limitées à une interdiction de ce qu'ils considéraient comme une médiocrité : l'absence de respect pour l'endroit, pour ce qui y a été écrit précédemment. 

Pourtant, si le Bar a été autre chose qu'un Bar, c'est bien parce que nombre de ces clients luttaient, même au moment de ses grandes heures, pour en garder l'esprit.
J'ai connu cette vigilance, elle était éprouvante. Le respect qui nous a tenu en communauté n'était pas naturel, il nous a été imposé par une volonté d'élever l'endroit. Et de tous temps, cette modération, qu'elle soit le fait des modérateurs eux-mêmes, ou des posteurs les plus impliqués, s'est faite en combattant l'intolérance d'anciens et l'insouciance de nouveaux. 

Peut-on encore fonctionner comme ça ? N'y a-t-il pas quelque chose de vain à espérer que, par la raison seule, cet espace continue à se singulariser ? Que les nouveaux entrants prendront le temps d'en saisir la singularité ? Qu'ils ne se comporteront pas impulsivement, sans prendre le temps de lire, de chercher, de découvrir la richesse du lieu.

Ce lieu n'est plus mien, parce que je le veux.
J'aimerais dire parfois à mes vieux amis qu'ils devraient décrocher un peu, que leur rapidité à lyncher l'impétrant mal-poli est aussi stérilisante que la banalité d'une grande partie des nouvelles contributions.

J'aimerais croire qu'un frontispice bien éclairé suffirait à faire prendre conscience à celui ou celle qui arrive qu'il a le droit de s'exprimer dans le devoir de respecter le lieu.

En même temps, je crois peu aux rites initiateurs.
Avoir un calicot, accessible tout le temps, qui graverait dans le marbre des tables du comportement, servirait surtout à ce que le vilain nouveau canard y soit renvoyé, non ?

Ça vaut peut être le coup d'être tenté.

Alors, je m'y colle. Ça fera mon 10001ème message, pour la je-ne-sais-plus combien de fois...
Et ça fera peut-être une base...

_ _ _ _​



 Le Bar est un endroit public, qui est à la fois une bibliothèque et un salon d'expression.
 Beaucoup de choses que vous voudrez dire ici ont pu déjà y être racontées. Servez-vous de la recherche, avant de créer une nouvelle discussion, ou d'attirer l'il sur ce qui a déjà été dit.
 Ne croyez pas que vous êtes seuls au monde. Beaucoup de gens ont envie de discuter. Soyez intéressants. Ne postez pas pour ne rien dire.
 Evitez les blagues d'Applemaniaques. Ne soyez pas surpris : beaucoup de gens vont au bar pour parler d'autre chose que de leurs machines. Les rares fois où ils en parlent, ils préfèrent parler de ce qu'ils produisent avec leurs machines.
 N'en profitez pas pour faire bêtement votre réclame, le Bar n'aime pas les spams, ni les publicités.
 Soyez tolérants, même lorsqu'on vous rabroue. Si la colère vous monte au nez, allez faire un tour, et revenez avec de meilleurs dispositions.
 Si vous êtes confrontés à des injures, à de la virulence, à de l'incompréhension, servez-vous des alertes de modération, plutôt que d'envenimer la conversation.
 Si vous ne comprenez toujours pas, c'est que vous n'avez pas passé assez de temps à essayer de saisir l'endroit. Reprenez tout à zéro.


----------



## Lila (9 Novembre 2009)

.....j'ai rien compris..........
....enfin pas tout .....

...c'est vrai que la demande de Benjamin semble avoir un fondement certain...mais si je peux , plus ou moins, cerner la problématique, la solution et sa mise en pratique me semblent floues.


...mais en gros ça serait une sorte de _Licence IV pour les nuls_....

..pitet il faudrait dès le premier point ou le descriptif, au clic d'accpetation, qu'il y ait un lien vers un "_présentez-vous_" spécifique au _Bar_, ou au _Rade_ , ou au _Zinc_ ou au _Ranch du Lapin Coquin_ qui permettent aux nouveaux venus de prendre un peu la température particulière du lieu plutôt que de se faire tej dès la première fois qu'il viennent s'asseoir à une table.....et où les méchants "anciens/piliers" pourraient être ...comme ils sont comme d'hab, dans le respect de la licence "bâton vé" 
.....Par exemple, on ne pourrait  pas bouler, ni vert ni rouge dans ce fil....Et la modération y ferait son boulot comme d'hab.

Ce "sas" éviterait peut-être de voir débarquer des nouveaux qui crieraient au scandale de pas avoir été prévenus que c'était rempli d'êtres psychotiques là-dedans...

Ensuite pour les anciens/piliers méchants ça leur évitera d'être méchants partout...

...mais je crois aussi qu'on ne pourra jamais trouver de charte "anti connerie" ou de licence IV qui l'empêche, de la part des nouveaux comme des anciens...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2009)

Ouais, on peut mettre le bar dans un coin, avec un nombre de posts minimum pour avoir le droit d'y aller, un sas, de la modération à priori, des documents manuscrits à envoyer comme quoi on a bien lu les règles...

Et puis, on appellerait ça "La Horde, canal habituel" et ça serait cool.
Non ?

La version de rezba est bien, claire et tout et tout (même si je trouve la mienne plus "marketing" pour un nouvel arrivant, donc peut-être plus sujette à lecture, au moins en diagonale (et toc !))


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (9 Novembre 2009)

@Amok: Pourquoi pas envisager de retirer la fonction CDB du Bar, rendre invisible les dates d'inscriptions des membres et tout ce qui établit des différences entre les anciens tauliers et les nouveaux membres? 
L'intérêt serait de tuer dans l'oeuf toutes ces idioties qu'on a pu sortir à des mecs d'apparences sympas qui sont venus ici et se sont fait remballer parce qu'il n'avait qu'une semaine d'ancienneté ou n'était pas assez vert aux yeux des locaux. Bref pour déséctarisé le truc quelques temps, ça me semblerait être un bon compromis.

Bien sûr tout ça n'affecterait que le Bar, l'essentiel étant d'y favoriser l'échange et la discussion entre tout le monde comme dans tous les autres forums et de pas laisser les choix de sujets être accaparé par 5 personnes, soit disant plus "aptes" à décider. Il faut être réaliste c'est totalement ce qu'il se passe ici, et autant je peux comprendre que certains veulent un défouloir, autant je ne peux pas comprendre qu'on y mette des critères à l'entrée. 

Les idées qui vont dans le sens d'encourager les nouveaux à respecter la mentalité du lieu avant de venir poster et de s'en inspirer avant de pouvoir les contester un jour sont pour moi totalement abhérente pour une section Hors Sujet dans un forum qui se doit d'être un défouloir.  Les admins font les règles, certainement pas les membres. Ici tu viens pour être d'accord ou pour te faire lyncher. 

Edit: Félicitations à tout ceux qui boule rouge dans ce thread parce que je partage mes idées. C'est grâce à ça que je suis persuadé que j'ai raison sur le fond quand je pense qu'il y a un problème.


----------



## Grug (9 Novembre 2009)

L'état du web et des forums il y a 10 ans était fort diffèrent. Le nombre d'utilisateurs d'internet a été multiplié par 20. le contenu par au moins autant.
Le problème de l'informatique/télématique était déjà le même : le fameux *RTFM.*
Un léger avertissement chargé de faire comprendre l'esprit particulier de ce lieu (souvent le bar est d'un forum informatique est le lieu où s'échangent les blagues de Geek&#8230 n'est certes pas la panacée ni la solution à tous les problèmes et excès du bar, mais peut permettre de limiter certaines ardeurs et incompréhensions&#8230;
La question est donc c'est quoi l'esprit si particulier de ce lieu ?


----------



## l'écrieur (9 Novembre 2009)

Grug a dit:


> La question est donc c'est quoi l'esprit si particulier de ce lieu ?



C'est un peu con de demander ça aux vieux, non ?

En même temps, y'a encore pas un nouveau qui a eu l'idée de lever la tête et de voir qu'il y avait un fil où il pouvait contribuer.
Faut pas perdre espoir, hein.


----------



## Lila (9 Novembre 2009)

....en fait on assiste à une crise sociétale .....

.....c'est un chantier qui risque de virer au merdier....la demande de Benj, bien que simple, soulève des questions trop ouvertes..

...est-ce qu'une nouvelle licence IV va changer les usages ?
....le "localisme" est un effet communautaire cyclique, rien ne pourra gommer les différences et toute tentative sera à un moment ou à un autre contournée, question de temps...
....peut-être même est-ce "la marque de fabrique" du Bar....

faudrait lancer un audit, avec un questionnaire....(pas un sondage  )
questions fermées sur des sujets de règles, sur des fonctionnalités ou pas....

en fait j'en sais rien ........

..je sors !


----------



## Grug (9 Novembre 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> C'est un peu con de demander ça aux vieux, non ?
> 
> En même temps, y'a encore pas un nouveau qui a eu l'idée de lever la tête et de voir qu'il y avait un fil où il pouvait contribuer.
> Faut pas perdre espoir, hein.


On pourrait mettre un écriteau "Interdit aux Cons" à l'entrée, mais le concept étant relatif, le résultat risque d'être surprenant. 
Demander aux "vieux" de définir et clarifier leurs attentes, d'établir clairement et positivement leurs grief ne me parait pas si débile&#8230;
"Toi qui entre ici, abandonne tout espoir&#8230;" c'est vraiment la peine de le mettre en avant ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Novembre 2009)

Je brise mon voeux d'absence du Bar pour demander une chose. N'est-il pas possible que l'entrée du Bar passe obligatoirement par ce fil pendant quelques jours, obligeant les nioubes et autres invertébrés à se poser les bonnes questions avant de poser leur petit caca sur le forum?
Parce que là, de nioube, on n'en a pas vu un. Même un semi qui aurait une centaine de post ou 6 mois de présence. 
Que dalle.
Il semble que le nioube s'en foute copieusement, trop occupé à poster sa dernière trouvaille super top fun.

Voilà
Je rentre dans ma tanière.


----------



## Cybry (9 Novembre 2009)

> C'est un peu con de demander ça aux vieux, non ?
> 
> En même temps, y'a encore pas un nouveau qui a eu l'idée de lever la tête et de voir qu'il y avait un fil où il pouvait contribuer.
> Faut pas perdre espoir, hein.



Je te rassure, il y a des "nouveaux" qui suivent ce fil avec intérêt. Pour ma part, j'ai découvert cette partie des forums il y a quelques semaines. Et, oui, je dois dire que j'ai été choqué par son côté fermé ("entre nous"), ce qui n'a pas diminué mon plaisir à en parcourir les différents fils (lettre morte, post-mortem, vent qui s'agite, pour citer mes préférés).

Je pense qu'effectivement c'est aux anciens de préciser les règles d'utilisation, pour garantir le maintien de l'esprit du lieu, mais je trouve que l'initiative de Benjamin, destinée à ouvrir un peu plus largement la porte, est très positive.


----------



## jugnin (9 Novembre 2009)

Cybry a dit:


> Je te rassure, il y a des "nouveaux" qui suivent ce fil avec intérêt. Pour ma part,j'ai découvert cette partie des forums il y a quelques semaines, et oui, je dois dire que j'ai été choqué par son côté fermé ("entre nous"), ce qui n'a pas diminué mon plaisir à en parcourir les différents fils (lettre morte, post-mortem, vent qui s'agite, pour citer mes préférés).



J'oserais ajouter que c'est aussi en participant à ce genre de fil qu'on arrive à trouver sa place au bar. Donner un peu au Bar, y compris de soi, plutôt que d'attendre par décret qu'on mérite de l'attention, même si l'on est un parfait inconnu, parce qu'après tout, tout le monde est égaux et les anciens sont des fachos.

Mais évidemment, ça prend du temps. Et les (vrais) nouveaux arrivants ne peuvent le savoir.


----------



## Cybry (9 Novembre 2009)

Oula...
D'un côté il faudrait éviter les hordes kevinesques et demander aux nouveaux de s'imprégner de l'ambiance du bar, afin de bien en saisir l'esprit, avant qu'ils se lancent, de l'autre tu sembles reprocher au nouveau (en tout cas nouveau découvreur du bar) que je suis sa faible participation... 
Désolé si j'ai touché quelque chose en parlant de 'entre nous', mais c'était mon impression.
L'envie de participer peut aussi être tempérée par  le côté "chasse gardée" entretenu par les gardiens du lieu. 

Ceci dit <sort sa boite de cirage et cherche les pompes du lapin/rat/piquousé du regard> si j'apprécie tant certains fils, c'est bien parce que vous avez aussi réussi à y créer un esprit et a y maintenir une qualité des posts.
<déçu... le lapin n'a pas de pompes, qu'est ce que je vais bien pouvoir astiquer...?>


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (9 Novembre 2009)

Grug a dit:


> La question est donc c'est quoi l'esprit si particulier de ce lieu ?



C'est quoi l'esprit ?
Il suffit de relire les sujets les uns après les autres pour se rendre compte que ce qui l'emporte c'est le hors sujet en moins de dix posts.    

Si le but final c'est d'éviter ce genre de dérive et d'être sûr que les personnes posterons le bon sujet au bon endroit en ayant bien lu les règles, je pense que c'est peine perdu.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2009)

Cybry a dit:


> le lapin n'a pas de pompes, qu'est ce que je vais bien pouvoir astiquer...?


 
Hum...
Hum, hum, hum...



Sinon, je pense que jugnin appellait à une plus forte participation ICI - dans ce fil, comme un moyen d'apporter sa petite pierre, de participer - parce qu'on apprécie et respecte sans doute plus ce qu'on participe à bâtir - et, partant de là, construire ton expérience du bar en te demandant constament si tu ne peux pas y _apporter_ quelque chose et pas juste y consommer la production des autres.

Ouais, je sais, quel utopiste, ce jugnin - une tête de jeune drogué associal, mais au fond les espoirs et les rêves d'un bisounours...


----------



## r e m y (9 Novembre 2009)

Faut p't'être créer un forum technique "Le bar: comment ça marche?"

Je pense que ce forum trouverait naturellement sa place dans la rubrique "Autres univers..."


----------



## jugnin (9 Novembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Hum...
> Hum, hum, hum...
> 
> 
> ...



Par "ce genre de sujet", j'entends ce sujet là, oui, mais aussi de ceux cités Cybry, qui sont des sujets relativement sanctuarisés, où les participations de qui que ce soit se voient pas ou peu rabrouées.


----------



## r e m y (9 Novembre 2009)

Zebrinha a dit:


> (...
> 
> Ah d'acc! J'connaissais pas la chanson!:rateau:
> 
> Z



Ben ouais... pour être admis au Bar, faut assurer grave niveau culture!


----------



## tirhum (9 Novembre 2009)

Cybry a dit:


> Je te rassure, il y a des "nouveaux" qui suivent ce fil avec intérêt. Pour ma part, j'ai découvert cette partie des forums il y a quelques semaines. Et, oui, je dois dire que j'ai été choqué par son côté fermé ("entre nous"), ce qui n'a pas diminué mon plaisir à en parcourir les différents fils (lettre morte, post-mortem, vent qui s'agite, pour citer mes préférés).
> 
> Je pense qu'effectivement c'est aux anciens de préciser les règles d'utilisation, pour garantir le maintien de l'esprit du lieu, mais je trouve que l'initiative de Benjamin, destinée à ouvrir un peu plus largement la porte, est très positive.





Cybry a dit:


> Oula...
> D'un côté il faudrait éviter les hordes kevinesques et demander aux nouveaux de s'imprégner de l'ambiance du bar, afin de bien en saisir l'esprit, avant qu'ils se lancent, de l'autre tu sembles reprocher au nouveau (en tout cas nouveau découvreur du bar) que je suis sa faible participation...
> Désolé si j'ai touché quelque chose en parlant de 'entre nous', mais c'était mon impression.
> L'envie de participer peut aussi être tempérée par  le côté "chasse gardée" entretenu par les gardiens du lieu.


En lisant ce fil (un peu de pub), tu peux lire quelques "moments" du bar et voir quelques fils qui n'apparaissent pas en première page du bar... 
Pour un aperçu de "l'esprit" qui règne ici... 



Atlante a dit:


> @Amok: Pourquoi pas envisager de retirer la fonction CDB du Bar, rendre invisible les dates d'inscriptions des membres et tout ce qui établit des différences entre les anciens tauliers et les nouveaux membres?
> L'intérêt serait de tuer dans l'oeuf toutes ces idioties qu'on a pu sortir à des mecs d'apparences sympas qui sont venus ici et se sont fait remballer parce qu'il n'avait qu'une semaine d'ancienneté ou n'était pas assez vert aux yeux des locaux. Bref pour déséctarisé le truc quelques temps, ça me semblerait être un bon compromis.
> 
> Bien sûr tout ça n'affecterait que le Bar, l'essentiel étant d'y favoriser l'échange et la discussion entre tout le monde comme dans tous les autres forums et de pas laisser les choix de sujets être accaparé par 5 personnes, soit disant plus "aptes" à décider. Il faut être réaliste c'est totalement ce qu'il se passe ici, et autant je peux comprendre que certains veulent un défouloir, autant je ne peux pas comprendre qu'on y mette des critères à l'entrée.
> ...


Oui et nan, hein !...
Sinon comment se seraient intégré tous ceux que l'on surnomme les "piliers du bar" ?!...
Faut bien qu'ils aient été des nioubes, eux aussi, nan ?!...
Il n'y a pas de personnes aptes (5?!) à décider ce qui est bien ou pô bien (y'a des modos, pour ça)...
Y'a de la vanne, du second degré, des posts sérieux et de l'incontinence verbale autant que dans n'importe quel bistrot réel...
Dans la vraie vie, tu sors dans certains endroits et pas d'autres, pour différentes raisons qui te sont propres et pour différentes affinités ?!...

Les membres qui postent régulièrement ici (regarde les sujets qu'ils ont ouvert; ça va de pair), peuvent émettre des souhaits (sans vouloir faire de règles) sous peine de se retrouver enseveli sous des fils de geeks sans intéret : autant s'inscrire sur tous les forums de la toile, sinon...
Le bar, ici, n'est pas le même que sur les autres forums...
Autant essayer (je suis sceptique), "d'encadrer" quelques règles pour ne pas avoir (trop) de fils "ineptes"...
Moi, j'aime bien le côté "village gaulois" (tu sais, celui qui résiste à l'envahisseur)...
Quoi ?!..
L'est pas frais mon bar ?!... 

Les suggestions de Bass', Ponk, jugnain (murde, toujours les mêmes !), me paraissent suffisantes pour une licence IV(bis)...


----------



## r e m y (9 Novembre 2009)

Zebrinha a dit:


> (...
> 
> Ah d'acc! J'connaissais pas la chanson!:rateau:
> 
> Z



Ben ouais... pour être admis au Bar, faut assurer grave niveau culture! 


En relisant le début de ce fil, je me demande si Benjamin n'a pas tenté d'ouvrir un sujet sérieux.... mais Benjam, au Bar!!! Ca va pas être possible! 


(Tiens y'a des phénomènes curieux au Bar.... comment Tirhum a-t-il réussi à l'immiscer entre le début et la fin de mon message qui, du coup, apparait 2 fois.... avec le début juste avant le message de Tirhum, et le message complet juste après!?!)
J'ai encore rien bu et je vois déjà mes messages se dédoubler (autour d'un Ti'Rhum tout de même)


----------



## tirhum (9 Novembre 2009)

Passque t'es (déjà) bourré et k't'as appuyé deux fois sur le bouton ?!...
Nioube !...


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (9 Novembre 2009)

> Moi, j'aime bien le côté "village gaulois" (tu sais, celui qui résiste à l'envahisseur)...


J'ai jamais demandé la fermeture du village, simplement l'ouverture à côté d'un petit truc appelé la France parce qu'en attendant c'est pas grâce à Astérix que je le bouffe mon sanglier moi. Et comme on est la majorité et qu'on finira par vous assimiler, autant que vous viviez caché pour augmenter votre espérance de vie culturelle.  D'où l'idée d'un Bar pour le Monde et d'un autre pour vous, planqué quelque part, parce que c'est juste nul que les gens de ce forum n'est pas de coin à eux où ils puissent déconner en attendant la fin d'Alésia.


----------



## jugnin (9 Novembre 2009)

Atlante a dit:


> J'ai jamais demandé la fermeture du village, simplement l'ouverture à côté d'un petit truc appelé la France parce qu'en attendant c'est pas grâce à Astérix que je le bouffe mon sanglier moi. Et comme on est la majorité et qu'on finira par vous assimiler, autant que vous viviez caché pour augmenter votre espérance de vie culturelle.  D'où l'idée d'un Bar pour le Monde et d'un autre pour vous, planqué quelque part, parce que c'est juste nul que les gens de ce forum n'est pas de coin à eux où ils puissent déconner en attendant la fin d'Alésia.



Donc après le port de l'uniforme pour décréter l'égalité*, tu proposes l'apartheid. Le jour des 20 ans de la chute du Mur, tu pouvais pas mieux tomber. 




*Rapport à ton précédent post sur l'abolition des signes distinctifs.


----------



## tirhum (9 Novembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Les suggestions de Bass', Ponk, jugnain (murde, toujours les mêmes !), me paraissent suffisantes pour une licence IV(bis)...


Celles de Tibomon et rezba (dit "grandes z'oreilles"), aussi...



Atlante a dit:


> J'ai jamais demandé la fermeture du village, simplement l'ouverture à côté d'un petit truc appelé la France parce qu'en attendant c'est pas grâce à Astérix que je le bouffe mon sanglier moi. Et comme on est la majorité et qu'on finira par vous assimiler, autant que vous viviez caché pour augmenter votre espérance de vie culturelle.  D'où l'idée d'un Bar pour le Monde et d'un autre pour vous, planqué quelque part, parce que c'est juste nul que les gens de ce forum n'est pas de coin à eux où ils puissent déconner en attendant la fin d'Alésia.


Tu n'as compris ce que je disais !... 
L'ambiance "village gaulois", c'était pour le côté joyeux bazar et les poissons qui volent...
Pas pour camper sur mes certitudes (j'en ai comme tout le monde, toi aussi)...
Un bar pour "vous" (oui, toi) ?!...
C'est qui "vous" ?!...
Y'a déjà des groupes, pour vous retrouver entre geeks, entre auvergnats siffle, entre plongeurs, entre..., etc...
"Nous" (La Horde), "on" a un groupe, ou "on" se retrouve et où "on" n'emm...ouscaille personne, puis qu'il est question de ça dans tes posts...
Inutile de diviser encore plus le forum en sous-forum, sous-groupes, etc...
Un écriteau à l'entrée aidera peut-être les "nouveaux" à éviter de vouloir coller la main au cul de la maîtresse de maison sitôt le pas de porte franchi ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2009)

Message supprimé par son auteur.


----------



## tirhum (9 Novembre 2009)

Atlante a dit:


> D'où l'idée d'un Bar pour le Monde et d'un autre pour vous, planqué quelque part, parce que c'est juste nul que les gens de ce forum n'est pas de coin à eux où ils puissent déconner en attendant la fin d'Alésia.


Vu les réactions (ou l'absence de réaction), quand on balance une vanne dans les fils techniques... 
Je doute que certains geeks viennent "s'encanailler" au bar; même s'il est... pour "eux"... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h56 ----------




DocEvil a dit:


> Message supprimé par son auteur.


C'est "la main au cul" qui te faisait réagir ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est "la main au cul" qui te faisait réagir ?!...


Même pas. Juste une pulsion me poussant à réagir à un débat qui ne me concerne plus.


----------



## mado (9 Novembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> ----------
> 
> C'est "la main au cul" qui te faisait réagir ?!...



Alors je prends ! 

(non, pareil.. perdu l'envie de venir faire un tour au bar, et pas forcément envie de la retrouver)


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (9 Novembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Donc après le port de l'uniforme pour décréter l'égalité*, tu proposes l'apartheid. Le jour des 20 ans de la chute du Mur, tu pouvais pas mieux tomber.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


T'es en train de me faire un lien entre le bar Macgé, l'apartheid, la guerre froide et le nazisme?  Franchement si t'as une contre proposition soumet là mais ce genre de raccourcis t'évites, c'est pas parce que t'as perdu le réflexe de te creuser la cervelle avant de poster que tout les délires te sont permit.  Par respect culturel dans mon premier message d'ailleurs j'entendais éviter d'associer ce qu'on fait soi même avec ses potes ici à ce qu'ont fait les morts de la RDA pendant leur vie. J'ai du mal à percevoir l'aspect déconnade du truc. 

@tirhium:
Non non, des joyeux villages gaulois j'en fréquente sur Internet, j'adore, mais si ils deviennent tellement impénétrable qu'ils sont non fonctionnelles c'est plus des joyeux villages gaulois. Sur mon forum on en est à environ 350.000 posts de bordel entretenus, je sais ce que c'est et je veux pas que ça disparaisse. Comparer ce Bar aux nombreuses merveilles communautaire d'internet c'est pour moi inconcevable, il est pas adapté à autre chose qu'à servir 4-5 personnes. J'ai vus suffisamment de grosses communautés délirer ensemble pour voir que là y'a prise d'otage d'une partie de la communauté. Bref soit on vit ensemble et là la masse dirige soit on en est incapable et on vous enferme dans une zone privé que vous dirigerez pour votre plus grand bonheur, parce qu'au fond, vous avez pas besoin de 99% des membres de Macgé pour continuer à survivre.  

Edit: Je suis toujours halluciné par ce qu'on peut lire ici ceci dit. Bravo


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2009)

Atlante a dit:


> simplement l'ouverture à côté d'un petit truc appelé la France


 
Ouais, ben si ça poste autant dans ta "France" que dans les groupes sociaux qui existent déjà à côté du bar, même en les réunissant tous (hors la Horde puisque c'est les vilains...) je peux te dire que vous allez vous y ennuyer ferme.

Ah, et puis, faut que tu arrêtes avec tes 4 ou 5 "super méchants" qui corsèteraient le bar pour en faire leur "chose", c'est grotesque.
Même si le nombre d'habitués du bar est très faible comparé au nombre d'inscrit sur MAcG, il est au moins dix à vingt fois supérieur à ça - beaucoup trop pour l'espèce de menace complotiste que tu brandis.


----------



## gKatarn (9 Novembre 2009)

Atlante a dit:


> Et comme on est la majorité et qu'on finira par vous assimiler, autant que vous viviez caché pour augmenter votre espérance de vie culturelle.  D'où l'idée d'un Bar pour le Monde et d'un autre pour vous, planqué quelque part, parce que c'est juste nul que les gens de ce forum n'est pas de coin à eux où ils puissent déconner en attendant la fin d'Alésia.



Je me fais des idées ou tu es désagréable ? 

Si tu fais allusion à La Horde©, le groupe du même nom constitue en quelque sorte un bar privé où on n'embête personne, notre coin à nous. Je ne crois pas que les admins aient "bridé" la création de groupes : pourquoi ne pas créer ton coin à toi et à tous ceux qui voudraient se joindre à toi, sans crainte d'être dérangés par des membres qui n'auraient pas la même vision des choses que toi ?


----------



## tirhum (9 Novembre 2009)

Atlante a dit:


> @tirhium:


*tirhum*, *tirhum*, mille bordels !... 
Je suis le seul dont on écorche si souvent le pseudo ?!...


----------



## Craquounette (9 Novembre 2009)

Atlante a dit:


> @tirhium:
> Sur *mon* forum on en est à environ 350.000 posts de bordel entretenus, je sais ce que c'est et je veux pas que ça disparaisse.



Je suis tentée de dire qque chose mais je vais me retenir 




Atlante a dit:


> Comparer ce Bar aux nombreuses merveilles communautaire d'internet c'est pour moi inconcevable, il est pas adapté à autre chose qu'à servir 4-5 personnes. C'est tout sauf un endroit de déconnade général.



4 - 5 personnes ? :mouais:
Le Bar n'appartient pas à la Horde. J'y poste + ou - régulièrement. J'ai pas eu trop de soucis et pourtant je n'appartiens pas à ce groupe. J'ai pas l'impression de trop taper à côté avec mes post. Et je ne peux même pas dire que je suis acceptée parce que je suis blonde à forte poitrine! 
Pour s'intégrer c'est comme partout. Faut réfléchir avant de l'ouvrir... Je ne vais pas réexpliquer ce qui a déjà été dit. Si tu ne veux pas comprendre, tant pis pour toi.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (9 Novembre 2009)

> Je suis tentée de dire qque chose mais je vais me retenir


Oui on peut tous descendre les argumentations des autres en jouant sur les mots, on peut vraiment tous le faire. C'est pas constructif ceci dit, et je renonce à aller plus loin si tu commences comme ça. :rateau:

Faites ce que vous voulez après tout, flamer les québecquois parce qu'ils sont québecquois et qu'ils ont pas la même culture et qu'ils n'ont donc rien à foutre là, c'est normal.  Je suis pas canadiens pourtant je me sens toucher parce que j'ai lus y'a encore pas une semaine ici. Peut être parce qu'on a encore laisser les choses allez trop loin? Qu'à force de pas mettre de règles et de dire qu'il n'y a pas de problèmes dans cette section, c'est devenu une jungle?  Allez j'arrête de contribuer ici, c'est trop savonneux comme terrain pour avoir une discution sérieuse, je perd mon temps.


----------



## gKatarn (9 Novembre 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> J'y poste + ou - régulièrement. J'ai pas eu trop de soucis et pourtant je n'appartiens pas à ce groupe.


Et tu n'es pas la seule.



Craquounette a dit:


> J'ai pas l'impression de trop taper à côté avec mes post. Et je ne peux même pas dire que je suis acceptée parce que je suis blonde à forte poitrine!


Non, c'est à cause de tes cuisses de grenouilles   



Craquounette a dit:


> Pour s'intégrer c'est comme partout. Faut réfléchir avant de l'ouvrir... Je ne vais pas réexpliquer ce qui a déjà été dit.


----------



## Arlequin (9 Novembre 2009)

hébé, y'a de l'ambiance 

Pour m'aider à y voir clair: C'est quoi la question ? La vraie, la sous jacente, le celle qui est cachée derrière toute cette belle prose qui me fait penser à la langue de bois politicienne...

Non mais franchement hein 

Le troll siffle:) benjamin, dont nous n'avons guère eu de nouvelles depuis pas mal de temps, vient ici déposer sa chtite bombe, et pis plus de réaction 

En fait, benjamin, après ta (trop) longue "absence", t'as eu la flemme de lire tous tes MP's (après la lecture de 10 plaintes pour _censure inadmissible _de la part de nioubes en détresse,  j'imagine que tu as du en avoir marre) et PAF, tu cherches à t'éviter tout cela à l'avenir, c'est ça ? 



Non, sans rire, le bien fondé du bar, de la qualité de ses intervenants, l'hermétisme (réel ou non) de ses habitués, c'est marrant mais on en parle beaucouop ces temps çi... il est toutefois regrettable de constater qu'il est nécessaire qu'un admin "en parle" pour que le débat dépasse le stade du "ferme ta gueule, si t'es pas content, dégage"

je ne faisais que passer

La bonne soirée


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Novembre 2009)

Hello Folks !

Un newbie du monde mac se permet de donner son avis :

Si je me suis inscris sur MacGé, ce n'est pas par hasard.
J'ai en effet "jaugé" le site.
Ce qui m'a permis d'en comprendre le fonctionnement.
Si je suis présent sur la bar c'est que je sais ce que je vais y trouver.

Est ce que tout le monde comprend ce qu'est le bar ? Manifestement, non.

Alors l'associal que je suis dis ceci : si les gens ne regardent pas la pancarte avant d'entrer, on ne peut rien faire pour eux. Ou écrire plus gros mais jusqu'a quelle taille de police ? Je vois le bar comme un délicieux endroit de perdition. Ils ont pas assez de catégories dans le forum où poser leurs questions ?

Si les gens ne veulent pas faire d'effort, pourquoi nous en ferions ?

De toute façon les règles engendrent des frustrations.

Bref : ne changez rien, ca roule très bien comme ça.

A+

Petit_Louis, tête à claque officielle du Bar, rien que ça


----------



## gKatarn (9 Novembre 2009)

petit_louis a dit:


> Petit_Louis, tête à claque officielle du Bar, rien que ça



/me slaps petit_louis


----------



## benjamin (9 Novembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Pas con!
> 
> Avec un message à l'entrée comme dans Lucky Luke...
> 
> "Le Bar Gulch. Étranger, toi qui entre ici, relève tes bas de pantalons ; ça éclabousse velu!" :style:



Cela figure parmi les pistes sérieusement envisagées.
Pour le reste, je vous lirai avec grande attention ce mercredi férié. Même les messages effacés.


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Novembre 2009)

Lila a dit:


> .....Par exemple, on ne pourrait  pas bouler, ni vert ni rouge dans ce fil....





Atlante a dit:


> @Amok: Pourquoi pas envisager de retirer la fonction CDB du Bar



J'adhère à cette idée. Quel nioube atterrissant ici (j'y suis passé ! ) ne s'est pas un jour braqué parce qu'il avait reçu une belle image de cassoulet dans son tableau de bord ? Ça permettrait au moins d'éviter l'incompréhension face à ce qui peut aller d'une blague de potache à un harcèlement incompris. 





tirhum a dit:


> En lisant ce fil (un peu de pub), tu peux lire quelques "moments" du bar et voir quelques fils qui n'apparaissent pas en première page du bar...
> Pour un aperçu de "l'esprit" qui règne ici...
> 
> Oui et nan, hein !...
> ...





tirhum a dit:


> Celles de Tibomon et rezba (dit "grandes z'oreilles"), aussi...
> 
> Tu n'as compris ce que je disais !...
> L'ambiance "village gaulois", c'était pour le côté joyeux bazar et les poissons qui volent...
> ...



Le problème ne serait-il pas aussi que les plus anciens ici souhaitent avant tout conserver le lieu dans l'état qu'ils l'ont trouvé il y a plusieurs années, alors que la morphologie du forum, ses frontières et ses habitants ont profondément évolué depuis ? 
Je ne sais plus qui parlait des fils les plus intéressants de ce sous-forum, les fils qui ont demandé le plus de temps de création, le plus de réflexion et probablement le plus d'idées. Il me semble avoir parfois l'impression d'assister à une protection de ces "oeuvres", tel un _te deum_ adressée à une époque désormais révolue. Si ces fils sont si passionnants, autant continuer à les faire évoluer positivement. Si personne ne s'y intéresse, qu'ils sombrent d'eux-mêmes dans les abîmes des forums, où un posteur égaré viendra les y déterrer dans quelques semaines, mois, années, tel un archéologue fier de sa "découverte"... Et dans le pire des cas, s'ils sont souillés, c'est probablement à la modération de faire respecter l'ordre plutôt que de laisser régner la vendetta ou le lynchage. 

Cette phrase de tirhum m'a interpellée : "_Sinon comment se seraient intégré tous ceux que l'on surnomme les "piliers du bar" ?!..._". Ceux-là, comme tu dis, ce sont probablement "intégré" à une époque où il n'y avait que 1.000, 5.000 ou 10.000 membres, et où les membres occupants les lieux étaient à l'époque plus ouvert à la nouveauté, membres comme sujets de discussion (là, je me base quand même plus sur des suppositions, mais comme MacGeneration aurait-elle bâti son entreprise si les responsables de l'époque avaient laissé trois péquins se livré à la vindicte, à l'insulte, à la destruction de tout ce qui pouvait être nouveau ?). Comment un nouveau membre, perdu autour de 150.000 autres personnes et de plus de 8.000 discussions, rien que pour la partie du Bar, peut-il tout connaître ? Est-il vraiment nécessaire de tomber à bras raccourcis sur un nouveau qui aurait l'audace d'ouvrir un sujet qui avait déjà été ouvert il y a 2, 3, ou 8 ans ? 

Un "ancien", parce qu'il a 5, 6 ou 7 ans d'expérience, doit-il plutôt juger un fil en tapant frénétiquement sur son clavier pour dire au nioube combien il est con (ce qui est vrai) et combien on s'en fout de ce qu'il dit (aussi), ou plutôt laisser couler et passer son chemin, comme le recommande vivement la charte en vigueur ? _L'observation_ que l'on prend soin de recommander chaudement à quiconque ayant moins de vingt-quatre mois de vécu sur ces lieux ne serait-elle plus valable dès que l'on aurait atteint un certain âge virtuel ?

Il y a bien "_de la vanne, du second degré, des posts sérieux et de l'incontinence verbale_", mais, rien qu'en lisant à peu prêt chaque nouveau sujet ouvert dans ce bar sans y participer la plupart du temps, je me demande si "l'incontinence verbale" ne s'est pas dangereusement répandu partout sur la moquette, en témoignent les récentes sorties "wikipédiesques" qui ont sûrement été mal comprises par quelques nouveaux qui auraient ouvert un sujet ici, et qui n'auraient pu que constater que certains ne respectaient absolument pas les lieux qu'ils prétendaient défendre en s'adonnant à un flood dément... 


Beaucoup de questions, finalement...
Mais puisqu'il ne s'agit pas que de dresser un constat que chacun est libre de reprendre à son compte ou de critiquer, mais aussi aussi d'évoquer quelques pistes de réflexion pour le futur du Bar, je soumets quelques idées pêle-mèle :
- suppression de la fonction des cdb au Bar : elle est y est déjà divisé par deux, autant la supprimer. Cela pourrait éviter, comme je l'écrivais plus haut, pas mal d'incompréhension...
- renforcer la modération : qui serait évidemment corréler à un respect plus strict des consignes et de l'ordre décidé en fonction des consignes qui ressortiront de ce sujet. Mais je vois mal comment on peut continuer avec 2 ou 3 modos ici (il en faudrait selon moi au moins le double, d'autant plus qu'il est impossible, évidemment, d'imposer une assiduité à un modérateur bénévole).
- éviter la sacralisation des anciens sujets, comme ceux épinglés en haut du forum. La discussion d'un bar se vit dans l'instant, si un sujet tombe aux oubliettes, c'est que personne n'aura jugé utile d'y consacrer du temps ou de la réflexion. S'il renaît, ce n'en sera que mieux apprécié. 


Ce sera tout pour ce soir, oui, c'était long mais c'était ça ou _l'anniversaire_ de la chute du Mur...  :rateau:


----------



## rabisse (9 Novembre 2009)

petit_louis a dit:


> Hello Folks
> Petit_Louis, tête à claque officielle du Bar, rien que ça



Je crois que tu vas être comblé...

Pour revenir au sujet;
 Je trouve tout ce dont j'ai besoin sur Macgé (fils techniques), je cherche longtemps, je lis beaucoup, je poste peu.
 Si je vais au bar, c'est pour trouver autre chose, échanger autre chose.
 Et j'ai fait de sacrés découvertes dans plusieurs domaines au gré des rubriques.
 J'ai discuté joyeusement avec de parfaits inconnus... malheureusement disparus... souvent et beaucoup, certains fils intéressants se meurent.
 En accord avec les posts d' Atlante & de julrou 15 , je voudrais juste cependant ajouter qu'il n'y rien à changer, ni à la charte MacGé, ni à la liberté de ton de "l_'ambiance_"... si ce n'est une *auto-modération* nécessaire pour que chacun trouve son/ses fils, sa place.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2009)

J'ai fréquenté ce Bar sous un autre pseudo (depuis supprimé à ma demande) il y a maintenant quelques années. J'y avais acquis une certaine popularité, discrète mais reconnue. Comme Rezba je pense qu'il y a eu une période assez équilibrée dans le Bar où pas mal de fils créatifs et sensibles sont apparus, où les attitudes n'étaient pas encore sclérosées. Comme beaucoup d'autres de cette époque je suis parti.
Ce nouveau pseudo n'est destiné qu'à une fréquentation très ponctuelle du forum, et en tout cas sans rapport avec l'activité que j'ai pu y avoir.

Je me souviens (en 2006 ?) qu'il y a eu une fermeture du Bar pendant un mois pour donner un temps de réflexion qui, à mon sens, n'a pas abouti à des décisions novatrices.
Je partage ici bien des réflexions qu'à l'époque j'avais déjà exprimées mais en pure perte. 

En 3 points et sans volonté de me justifier plus avant je résumerais ainsi les principes que j'aurais aimé voir expérimentés :

1 - Supprimer définitivement le système de boulage sur le Bar,
2 - Au risque de me faire accuser d'égalitarisme forcené, je suis pour un masquage du statut et du niveau réputation : ce n'est pas l'ancienneté qui compte mais la qualité des messages et leur pertinence,
3 - Mis à part quelques fils triés sur le volet, je suis favorable à une durée de vie limitée pour chaque fil, dès sa création, durée definie par un modérateur pour éviter que ça ne tourne en rond puis en eau de boudin. Si seule la mort donne un sens à la vie, ne pourrait-il pas en être autant pour un fil sur un forum ?

Cela suppose un renforcement de la modération. C'est le plus dur. C'est une tâche ingrate et bénévole. 
Pour le reste il faut expérimenter. 

Je vous laisse.


----------



## gKatarn (9 Novembre 2009)

coloquinte a dit:


> 1 - Supprimer définitivement le système de boulage sur le Bar,


Si tu veux bouler vert qq'un qui t'a fait marrer au bar, rien ne t'empêchera d'aller le faire dans un autre fil. Et pareil pour du rouge aussi 



coloquinte a dit:


> 2 - Au risque de me faire accuser d'égalitarisme forcené, je suis pour un masquage du statut et du niveau réputation : ce n'est pas l'ancienneté qui compte mais la qualité des messages et leur pertinence,


Oui, mais qui crois-tu que çà va pénaliser de supprimer ces infos : plutôt le nouvel arrivant que l'ancien qui connaît déjà bcp plus de membres et qui aura déjà son idée sur _qui_ poste 



coloquinte a dit:


> 3 - Mis à part quelques fils triés sur le volet, je suis favorable à une durée de vie limitée pour chaque fil, dès sa création, durée definie par un modérateur pour éviter que ça ne tourne en rond puis en eau de boudin. Si seule la mort donne un sens à la vie, ne pourrait-il pas en être autant pour un fil sur un forum ?


çà risque de faire une charge supplémentaire de travail pour les modos, à moins qu'il existe une option dans vB ? 



coloquinte a dit:


> Cela suppose un renforcement de la modération. C'est le plus dur. C'est une tâche ingrate et bénévole.


C'est clair


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2009)

Voilà, c'est l'idée ! Une date de péremption pour les modérateurs ! Au bout d'un an voire de deux, ils laissent leur place à d'autres.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2009)

A GKat :

Tes objections sont fondées.
Quoique pour l'affaire des CDB et plus généralement des niveaux de réputation, bien que cela soit une loi d'airain sur tout forum qui se respecte, je suis d'une façon générale très dubitatif sur ce truc, quel que soit le forum et sa thématique.

Donc quid ? La seule attitude possible par rapport au Bar ne serait-elle donc qu'individuelle ? Accepter les choses telles quelles et si on est pas content on s'en va ?

Tu te doutes bien de l'option que j'ai choisie, déjà, à l'époque...


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Novembre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> le but de ce fil n'est pas de tenter de forcer la main à benjamin pour en introniser un de plus, surtout quand on voit le branque que vous proposez.



Aricosec est revenu ?










Bon pour en revenir au sujet, (puisque Mémé respire de nouveau à la vie, et tabasse du post à tour de déambulateur), je laisse les mains à DocEvil qui écrira pour moi ce que_ iBenjamin _demande d'exprimer, vu que je lui ai confié l'ensemble de l'expression de mes pensées et écrits depuis quelque temps


----------



## jugnin (9 Novembre 2009)

coloquinte a dit:


> 1 - Supprimer définitivement le système de boulage sur le Bar,
> 
> 2 - Au risque de me faire accuser d'égalitarisme forcené, je suis pour un masquage du statut et du niveau réputation : ce n'est pas l'ancienneté qui compte mais la qualité des messages et leur pertinence,
> 3 - Mis à part quelques fils triés sur le volet, je suis favorable à une durée de vie limitée pour chaque fil, dès sa création, durée definie par un modérateur pour éviter que ça ne tourne en rond puis en eau de boudin. Si seule la mort donne un sens à la vie, ne pourrait-il pas en être autant pour un fil sur un forum ?
> ...



1. Pourquoi pas. Si ça atteint certains au plus profond de leur amour propre se voir retrancher quelques points à leur capital "réputation", soit. Mais pour moi, c'est tuer le moustique avec du Napalm (c'est dangereux, n'essayez pas chez vous). Dans ce cas là, autant supprimer la fonction partout. Je pense (mais j'en sais rien) qu'une grande partie, si ce n'est la majorité des points discos sont distribués au Bar ou dans Portfolio. Du reste, supprimer ce mode de communication privée pourrait inciter au flood (reste à savoir dans quelles proportions). Sans parler du report sur les forums techniques pour les plus sournois.



			
				Julrou a dit:
			
		

> Mais ça aurait au moins le mérite d'éviter les cdb impulsifs. Et c'est aussi beaucoup plus chiant d'aller se faire chier à chercher un message dans un autre forum...



A coeur vaillant, rien d'impossible. 

2. Oui. Egalitarisme forcené (j'aime bien la formule), voire insensé. Si je défendais cette idée, je dirais que pour que cela fonctionne, il faudrait aussi masquer les pseudos, pour ne pas reconnaître ses copains, de peur de leur accorder plus d'indulgence qu'aux inconnus. D'autre part, je trouve un peu facile de se réfugier derrière l'ancienneté (ici la fraîcheur) des membres pour expliquer les réactions hostiles à leur égard. L'hostilité chronique, au départ, ne porte pas sur la qualité du posteur mais bien sur le manque de contenu. Celui-ci pouvant s'expliquer par la fraîcheur.* 

3. Je trouve également que c'est une mauvaise idée. On ne peut pas prévoir à l'avance l'intérêt que présentera un sujet (je parle bien des vrais sujets de discussion), la qualité des échanges qu'il permettra. Cela doit rester à l'appréciation du modérateur.

4. Excuse moi, coloquinte, mais si les idées que tu soulèves ne sont pas dénuées d'intérêt, j'ai du mal à voir en quoi tu réponds à la question originale. 

*C'est pour ça, je crois, que Benjamin pose aujourd'hui la question de la manière d'arriver à attirer l'attention des nouveaux venus sur la teneur du Bar. Parce que l'hostilité deviendrait ambiante et en rebuterait plus d'un. C'est une question autrement plus ardue. Sachant que quoiqu'il arrive, beaucoup d'entre eux n'ont pas l'intention de s'installer. C'est pour ça que parler d'intégration même mériterait d'être débattu. On parle d'un processus, qui par essence, au delà des entraves qu'on peut lui opposer, se joue sur une période. Plus ou moins longue. Je ne suis pas certains que tout le monde recherche cela.


----------



## julrou 15 (9 Novembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Si tu veux bouler vert qq'un qui t'a fait marrer au bar, rien ne t'empêchera d'aller le faire dans un autre fil. Et pareil pour du rouge aussi



Mais ça aurait au moins le mérite d'éviter les cdb impulsifs. Et c'est aussi beaucoup plus chiant d'aller se faire chier à chercher un message dans un autre forum...




gKatarn a dit:


> Oui, mais qui crois-tu que çà va pénaliser de supprimer ces infos : plutôt le nouvel arrivant que l'ancien qui connaît déjà bcp plus de membres et qui aura déjà son idée sur _qui_ poste



C'est aussi mon avis.  




gKatarn a dit:


> çà risque de faire une charge supplémentaire de travail pour les modos



Ben oui, mais un modo s'est proposé pour l'être, personne ne lui met un flingue sur la tempe, et justement pour éviter une surcharge de boulot ou pour une meilleure application des quelques règles de cet espace, une augmentation du contingent de ces modos est nécessaire...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> 4. Excuse moi, coloquinte, mais si les idées que tu soulèves ne sont pas dénuées d'intérêt, j'ai du mal à voir en quoi tu réponds à la question originale.



Certes. Mais parce qu'à mon sens la question, ou plutôt la proposition, de Benjamin attire une question plus profonde sur le fonctionnement du Bar. Questionnement récurrent qui revient plus ou moins périodiquement et auquel, à mon sens toujours, jamais une expérimentation réellement profonde et suivie n'a été menée pour tenter de trouver des pistes nouvelles pour cet espace du forum.

Je ne sais si tu étais déjà là quand il y a eu cette fameuse fermeture d'un mois du Bar, mais à part une réorganisation des sujets, je n'ai rien vu d'innovant s'y mettre en place.

Et encore une fois les "principes" que j'ai exposé ne sont que des a priori qui pourraient mériter (ou non) une expérimentation pour voir si c'est opérant ou inopérant, voire débile.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (9 Novembre 2009)

Julrou et Rabisse ont bien rattrapé le sujet, merci. 
Jugnin: Alors non pour ton idée de cacher les noms des posteurs, là encore c'est prendre un raccourcis terroriste pour tenter de foutre en l'air une très bonne argumentation qui ne te plais pas. 
Coloquinte, je te rejoins sur tes idées d'égalitarisme, même si je dois dire qu'elles ne seraient pas nécessaire si les pilliers qui auraient du s'occuper d'accueillir les membres n'avaient pas foutu en l'air le système eux même en les faisant dégager les uns après les autres. Si tout les anciens ici s'étaient comporter comme des gens respectables et éduqués vis à vis de* tout le monde* et pas seulement d'eux même on en serait jamais arriver à devoir suggérer des mesures pareils. Alors inutile de crier à l'injustice, demandez vous plutôt à la place qui est responsable de la création d'un tel sujet. C'est insensé de devoir approuver des mesures pareils, on est *tous *d'accord, mais c'est devenu nécessaire!  


> 4. Excuse moi, coloquinte, mais si les idées que tu soulèves ne sont pas dénuées d'intérêt, j'ai du mal à voir en quoi tu réponds à la question originale.


tu nous as fais déraper sur le mur de Berlin, la guerre froide et le nazisme et tu nous parles encore de la question originale? T'es un grand comique toi. 



			
				Gkat a dit:
			
		

> : pourquoi ne pas créer ton coin à toi et à tous ceux qui voudraient se joindre à toi, sans crainte d'être dérangés par des membres qui n'auraient pas la même vision des choses que toi ?


 :mouais:
Non non, quand je m'oppose à une communauté sectaire c'est pas pour ensuite créer la mienne à côté. Cest pas parce que je contrôle pas l'accès ici ou n'ai pas la même influence que certains de vos tauliers que je n'aime pas cette endroit. C'est parce que c'est fermé. Et devoir être contraint de devoir mettre des règles pour ouvrir l'endroit et pour moi du non sens total, je vous le cache pas. J'ai pas l'habitude à ce que les gens ne comprennent pas d'eux même ce qui est dans l'intérêt de la majorité, en général ça se fait tout seul.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Bon pour en revenir au sujet, (puisque Mémé respire de nouveau à la vie, et tabasse du post à tour de déambulateur), je laisse les mains à DocEvil qui écrira pour moi ce que_ iBenjamin _demande d'exprimer, vu que je lui ai confié l'ensemble de l'expression de mes pensées et écrits depuis quelque temps


Que veux-tu qu'il fasse d'un sac de lettres d'amour désespérées ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2009)

Atlante a dit:


> une communauté sectaire



Bigre.

Cela dit : sectaire ou pas, il faut sortir une fois pour toute de l'idée qu'un forum puisse former une quelconque communauté.


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2009)

Atlante a dit:


> Si tout les anciens ici s'étaient comporter comme des gens respectables et éduqués vis à vis de* tout le monde* et pas seulement d'eux même on en serait jamais arriver à devoir suggérer des mesures pareils. Alors inutile de crier à l'injustice, demandez vous plutôt à la place qui est responsable de la création d'un tel sujet. C'est insensé de devoir approuver des mesures pareils, on est *tous *d'accord, mais c'est devenu nécessaire!
> tu nous as fais déraper sur le mur de Berlin, la guerre froide et le nazisme et tu nous parles encore de la question originale? T'es un grand comique toi.
> 
> :mouais:
> Non non, quand je m'oppose à une communauté sectaire c'est pas pour ensuite créer la mienne à côté. C'est pas parce que je contrôle pas l'accès ici ou n'ai pas la même influence que certains de vos tauliers que je n'aime pas cette endroit. C'est parce que c'est fermé.



Donc selon toi, le problème vient uniquement de quelques membres indésirables ? Es-tu sûr que le problème ne vient pas tout simplement d'un manque de compréhension et d'échange ? Si les posteurs s'arc-boutent sur leurs idées et lisent les posts des autres selon une optique différente de celle de celui qu'ils citent ou qu'ils lisent, à ton avis, comment cela se termine-t-il surtout lorsque tu ne connais pas suffisamment la personne pour savoir sur quel mode elle te répond ? Le mieux est de se remettre en question et d'éviter les "j'accuse" surtout lorsque soi-même, comme tous les autres, on a parfois du mal à s'exprimer clairement, non ?

Suite des propositions pour la réponse à Benjamin ?


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Novembre 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Que veux-tu qu'il fasse d'un sac de lettres d'amour désespérées ?


Un feu de joie... Des cocottes... Des cerfs-volants... les renvoyer chez Mamyblue ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h16 ----------




TibomonG4 a dit:


> Donc selon toi, le problème vient uniquement de quelques membres indésirables ? Es-tu sûr que le problème ne vient pas tout simplement d'un manque de compréhension et d'échange ? Si les posteurs s'arc-boutent sur leurs idées et lisent les posts des autres selon une optique différente de celle de celui qu'ils citent ou qu'ils lisent, à ton avis, comment cela se termine-t-il surtout lorsque tu ne connais pas suffisamment la personne pour savoir sur quel mode elle te répond ? Le mieux est de se remettre en question et d'éviter les "j'accuse" surtout lorsque soi-même, comme tous les autres, on a parfois du mal à s'exprimer clairement, non ?
> 
> Suite des propositions pour la réponse à Benjamin ?



Voilà, c'est clair là au moins


----------



## rizoto (9 Novembre 2009)

Atlante a dit:


> Si tout les anciens ici s'étaient comporter comme des gens respectables et éduqués vis à vis de* tout le monde* et pas seulement d'eux même on en serait jamais arriver à devoir suggérer des mesures pareils. Alors inutile de crier à l'injustice, demandez vous plutôt à la place qui est responsable de la création d'un tel sujet. C'est insensé de devoir approuver des mesures pareils, on est *tous *d'accord, mais c'est devenu nécessaire!
> tu nous as fais déraper sur le mur de Berlin, la guerre froide et le nazisme et tu nous parles encore de la question originale? T'es un grand comique toi.



Je ne te rejoins pas du tout Atlante. 

Aujourd'hui, ce sont toujours les anciens qui font que le bar est ce qu'il est. 
Par contre,  l'effet de groupe rend toute modération inutile...  Certains sujets récents auraient mérité de survivre. mais au bar, ce sont eux qui décident, finalement?

l'idée de rajouter des modos me semblent bonne.


----------



## Romuald (9 Novembre 2009)

Atlante a dit:


> .../...
> tu nous as fais déraper sur le mur de Berlin, la guerre froide et le nazisme et tu nous parles encore de la question originale? .../...



Cette réfléxion tendrait à montrer que tu n'as rien compris à l'ambiance du bar (et par parenthèse l'apartheid n'est pas le nazisme. Un point godwin pour toi). C'est justement cela, si j'ai tout compris, que les piliers du bar, ou la horde, ou les anciens, appelle les comme tu veux, reprochent aux nouveaux, ou aux nioubes, ou aux autres, appelle les aussi comme tu veux. C'est comme partout, et on le repète ici à longueur de post : on ne rentre pas dans un groupe (et le bar en est un que tu le veuilles ou non, pour de bonnes ou de mauvaises raisons, tu n'as qu'à lire ou relire le post de Rezba pour le saisir) sans commencer à comprendre comment il fonctionne. Et c'est une fois qu'on s'y est intégré qu'on peut commencer à participer, puis à développer ses idées. Pas avant.
Relis quelques fils récents : tu verras que ceux qui se sont fait rabrouer sont pour la plupart entrés avec leurs gros sabots.

Il faut quand même ne pas oublier une chose : tous ici ont été nioubes un jour où l'autre.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Donc selon toi, le problème vient uniquement de quelques membres indésirables ? Es-tu sûr que le problème ne vient pas tout simplement d'un manque de compréhension et d'échange ? Si les posteurs s'arc-boutent sur leurs idées et lisent les posts des autres selon une optique différente de celle de celui qu'ils citent ou qu'ils lisent, à ton avis, comment cela se termine-t-il surtout lorsque tu ne connais pas suffisamment la personne pour savoir sur quel mode elle te répond ? Le mieux est de se remettre en question et d'éviter les "j'accuse" surtout lorsque soi-même, comme tous les autres, on a parfois du mal à s'exprimer clairement, non ?



Ce sont de bien jolis principes sauf qu'ils me semblent "flotter" au-dessus de la réalité des échanges dans le Bar : celui de l'asymétrie. Il y a forcément asymétrie entre un "ancien" présent depuis des années, qui connait tout du fonctionnement du lieu, et qui plus est a noué des relations personnelles avec d'autres membres, et un nouveau qui débarque, naïf, maladroit. 

Dans ce cas soyons libertaires dans le sens du nihilisme noir. Que l'entrée du Bar comporte l'indication suivante : "Vous entrez ici à vos risques et périls. La modération et l'administration se dégagent de toute responsabilité". 

Et après tout, à part quelques blessures narcissiques, se faire jeter du Bar, y'a pas mort d'homme, hein...

Et puis après quelques jour d'agitation, tout reviendra comme avant. 
Cette histoire n'est plus la mienne. 
Ciao !


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Novembre 2009)

a supprimer svp, erreur


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Il faut quand même ne pas oublier une chose : tous ici ont été nioubes un jour où l'autre.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (9 Novembre 2009)

rizoto a dit:
			
		

> Je ne te rejoins pas du tout Atlante.
> 
> Aujourd'hui, ce sont toujours les anciens qui font que le bar est ce qu'il est.


Parce qu'on laisse peut être ni le choix ni la possibilité de faire autrement aux gens. 
C'est beau de dire que puisque c'est comme ça que ça marche, ça ne peut pas être autrement. Mais dans ce cas là soyons réaliste et abandonnons les suggestions.

J'en ai rien à faire de l'ancienneté, c'est pas le critère. Quand je dis les anciens j'entend plus les tauliers, un type qui s'est rameuté en 2005 n'est pas un vieux de la vieille, mais si il fout le bordel et commence à éjecter les gens parce qu'ils n'ont pas sa culture alors oui je lui fais la morale. Personne n'a le droit de dire qu'il y a un truc qui va pas?

Et oui moi je peux le faire parce que je ne suis pas un habitué des lieux, j'ai pas activement participé à l'élaboration des raisons qui font que ce thread a finit par apparaitre! Moi après une micro période d'activité je suis juste revenus ici une fois par mois et ça s'est systèmatiquement finit en prise de contact des nouveaux membres par MP pour tenter de les rediriger vers des zones plus pacifiques, leur dire que si ils ont l'impression, eux, d'être harcelé et qu'ils veulent que ça cesse ils devraient refaire un autre compte parce que vous alliez continuer à faire vos hyènes sur eux jusqu'à qu'ils se cassent sinon. Je peux pas croire que j'en arrive à écrire ça à des mecs qui sont là depuis plus de 2 ans. J'ai lus des messages ces dernières semaines de certains des taulliers qui sont intervenu dans cette conversation, c'était le ban que ça méritait et c'est tout. Se foutre de la gueule aussi négligément d'un ortophoniste qui tente de vous expliquer les souffrances de ses patients, c'est le ban que vous méritiez et pas l'effacement des messages! Pourir un québecquois parce qu'il a pas la même culture que nous, c'est le ban!  Et j'en ai rien à faire que vos intentions n'aient jamaiiiis été d'en harceler certains, c'est pas comme ça qu'ils ont vue les choses eux!  Par contre non je ne participe pas, j'ai compris les règles de l'endroit moi. Je me la ferme ceci dit là, c'est le premier message intéressant que je vois.  
Bref tout ça pour en arriver au premier point que j'avais soutenu en entrant: *Ne pas respecter les différences culturelles* des gens parce qu'ils sont pas assez anciens pour avoir le droit de les exprimer, ça doit être sanctionner très sévérement, quelque soit l'immunité que vous pensez avoir grâce à vos nombreuses et charmantes contributions.   

Benjamin ses propositions ils les a, 5 pages ont suffit pour lui donner les idées de tous le monde mais si quelqu'un se sent encore d'innover et de nous rédiger LA règle parfaite qui va satisfaire tout le monde...


----------



## rizoto (9 Novembre 2009)

Atlante a dit:


> Parce qu'on laisse peut être ni le choix ni la possibilité de faire autrement aux gens.
> C'est beau de dire que puisque c'est comme ça que ça marche, ça ne peut pas être autrement. Mais dans ce cas là soyons réaliste et abandonnons les suggestions.
> 
> J'en ai rien à faire de l'ancienneté, c'est pas le critère. Quand je dis les anciens j'entend plus les tauliers, un type qui s'est rameuté en 2005 n'est pas un vieux de la vieille, mais si il fout le bordel et commence à éjecter les gens parce qu'ils n'ont pas sa culture alors oui je lui fais la morale. Personne n'a le droit de dire qu'il y a un truc qui va pas?
> ...



Atlante, on a à peu près la même ancienneté. En arrivant j'ai moi aussi ouvert des sujets à la con, me suis pris quelques coups de boules rouges avec photos bizarres à la clé. Aujourd'hui à la relecture des sujets, c'était clairement mérité. 

A moins de ne lire que les sujets de jeunes geeks qui finissent en bain de sang, il y a plein de choses  intéressantes au bar. Le bar est ce que tu en fais, libre à toi d'éviter les sujets sensible.

Je pense qu'un petit message avant l'arrivée aurait pu aider à éviter ces erreurs de jeunesse.Sinon, la validation des nouveaux sujets par un modo est-elle envisageable? (En partant du principe, qu'il est plus rapide de valider un message que de devoir en supprimer 30...)


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Novembre 2009)

Atlante a dit:


> Parce qu'on laisse peut être ni le choix ni la possibilité de faire autrement aux gens.
> C'est beau de dire que puisque c'est comme ça que ça marche, ça ne peut pas être autrement. Mais dans ce cas là soyons réaliste et abandonnons les suggestions.
> 
> J'en ai rien à faire de l'ancienneté, c'est pas le critère. Quand je dis les anciens j'entend plus les tauliers, un type qui s'est rameuté en 2005 n'est pas un vieux de la vieille, mais si il fout le bordel et commence à éjecter les gens parce qu'ils n'ont pas sa culture alors oui je lui fais la morale. Personne n'a le droit de dire qu'il y a un truc qui va pas?
> ...


Sérieusement, tu te prends pour qui  ? 

Faut arrêter de radoter.

Depuis son aube, l'humanité fonctionne ainsi... N'espérez pas que cela change un jour, cherchez un autre graal... plus imaginatif et intéressant voyons. C'est un peu éculé de couiner ainsi, dans le vide, et ce juste pour se faire passer encore une fois pour meilleur que la pauvre masse.


----------



## WebOliver (10 Novembre 2009)

P'tain y en a vraiment qui cherchent à s'en manger&#8230; Le Bar a besoin de vous, mais il n'a assurément pas besoin d'Atlante.


----------



## Luc G (10 Novembre 2009)

Le bar appelle assez naturellement l'introspection.
Par rapport aux forums techniques, son utilité n'a rien d'évident, il est donc nécessaire de la justifier régulièrement et plus particulièrement dès qu'un doute s'installe sur cette utilité.
Ça me semble être le fond et même le fonds de ce fil.

Je n'ai pas de recette à l'esprit pour l'instant et je ne suis pas sûr qu'il y ait des recettes. Peut-être y a-t-il quand même des garde-fous qui pourraient servir, non pas pour se garder des fous mais pour garder un peu de folie, c'est à dire de l'âme. La folie, ce n'est pas faire n'importe quoi, la folie est très rationnelle, elle demande des efforts.

Si évolution "négative" du bar, mais c'est forcément subjectif, c'est sans doute lié au moins en partie à un manque d'effort pour mettre en scène cete folie qui est, me semble-t-il l'esprit des lieux. Il y a eu une phase où ça planait plutôt haut, je dirai même qu'il y avait un net penchant à un certain intellectualisme  je vois mal comment on peut forcer les gens à jouer ce jeu là, ce qui ne veut pas dire que ces moments ne peuvent revenir. Mais c'est comme les champignons, ça ne sort pas toujours quand on veut. 

Mais ce versant "intello" pour simplifier (j'aurai pu dire aussi bien "poétique" mais ça me paraît plus simple de rester à "intello", disons en tous cas, largement décalé pour un forum "informatique") était systématiquement contrebalancé par beaucoup d'humour au premier, au second, au troisième degré et beaucoup de curiosité vis-à-vis des étrangers qui arrivaient d'un côté, des indigènes qu'on découvrait de l'autre.

C'est peut-être du côté de cet humour et de cette curiosité  qu'il est plus facile de faire de la pédagogie et de remettre de l'huile dans le bar histoire de ne pas en rester au vinaigre.

Il me semble qu'il y a toujours eu au bar des piques, pour rester dans l'euphémisme, mais la plupart du temps (pas toujours), les piques se dissolvaient dans cet humour pas toujours au premier degré et donc pas toujours évident à ressentir. On en revient au côté intello et on en arrive peut-être aussi à ce sentiment de clanisme vu de l'extérieur, mais y a-t-il vraiment un intérieur au bar ? ça ne semble évident que quand on est vraiment extérieur : on peut avoir le sentiment que tous les "vieux" se serrent les coudes et pourtant  En fait il faudrait relire ce que dit très bien Proust là-dessus quand il raconte l'intégration progressive de son narrateur dans le milieu des Guermantes. (Quand je vous disais que l'intellectualisme est une des essences du bar ).

J'ai apprécié, comme à l'habitude, ce qu'a dit Rezba par exemple. Mais peut-être parce que je suis bien plus vieux (non pas au bar mais dans la vie ) que lui, j'ai peut-être moins de pessimisme que lui. Je participe beaucoup moins au bar mais je pense que le bar peut vivre et bien vivre encore, je l'espère en tous cas. En attendant de retrouver des textes lumineux comme il y en a eu en quantité étonnante mais je ne crois pas que ça se décrète, peut-être peut-on répéter, ressasser même qu'il faut prendre les choses avec un peu d'humour, avec beaucoup d'humour même quand ça ne paraît pas possible et avec en même temps beaucoup de curiosité de l'autre.

Tout le monde ne le fera pas (il ne faut d'ailleurs peut-être pas) mais si suffisamment jouent ce jeu-là, ça peut éventuellement servir. Pour les vieux, je rappellerai l'arrivée d'un énergumène spécialiste d'histoires de poulailler et peu avare d'injures  Qu'est-ce qui a fait qu'il se soit si bien intégré sinon, enfin, c'est comme ça que je vois les choses, la curiosité et un certain sens de l'humour au second degré de la part de ceux qu'il venait déranger.

En résumé, des efforts pour pondre des petits bijoux pour ceux qui s'en sentent capables (ce n'est pas mon cas  et il est logique que ceux qui ont tant fait dans ce domaine en aient moins envie à la longue) et pour le reste dire au moins que pour se plaire au bar il faut beaucoup de curiosité des autres et beaucoup d'humour sur les autres et sur soi. C'est vrai pour les vieux et pour les neufs.

(Bon, comme d'habitude, je dois être difficilement compréhensible mais chacun son rôle dans le bar )


----------



## boodou (10 Novembre 2009)

Et voilà, comme prévu ça a dévié.
On parle de l'atmosphère du Bar, de méchants membres &#8230; le questionnement de départ de Benjamin a du reste reçu des réponses.

De plus en plus d'inscrits, c'est un fait. 
Pourquoi viennent-ils ? Pour le Bar ? 
Non.
Majoritairement ils ont "switché" et cherchent des réponses techniques à des problèmes qu'ils rencontrent. Et ils peuvent trouver de l'aide, il y a des pointures ici, qui bénévolement, généreusement, répondent aux questions.

MacG est à la base un forum d'informatique !!! 
Le Bar c'est un espace en plus, une chance, un hasard &#8230; on n'est pas obligé d'y venir et d'y participer, et pour autant il n'est pas fermé, il est visible de tous. A chacun de mesurer le potentiel de ce lieu.

Sans flagornerie, je ne citerai aucun pseudo, il y a ici quelques personnes qui valent le coup, mais vraiment ; il y a des personnalités qui ont des choses à dire, à partager, et c'est là, gratuitement, à portée de main putain, faut juste savoir en profiter et donner aussi de soi en retour, ah oui il faut aussi donner, pas seulement se servir, non.

Et cela vaut dans les forums techniques, je parle de MacG en général. 
Vous vous souvenez de la discussion Je ne Comprends Pas ??? Le type il débarque de nulle part et il descend Dos Jones, il chie sur Bompi, des mecs qui ont aidé des centaines, que dis-je des milliers d'inconnus gratos !!! 

Vous allez sur d'autres forums parfois ? non mais franchement ? Il y a des gens qui écrivent comme des porcs, souvent ils s'insultent et se méprisent à tout va à propos de politique alors qu'ils n'ont quasiment aucune connaissance des sujets abordés, ou alors ils se lèchent le derche et se complaisent autour du plus petit dénominateur commun qu'ils se trouvent &#8230; ici c'est Walt Disney à côté !!!

Alors arrêtons les propositions à la con de sous-sous forums, de Bar de nouveaux et de Bar d'anciens, des histoires de CdB &#8230; 
Putain j'en n'ai jamais rien eu à battre des CdB ! Et ça a été la bonne attitude, j'en ai reçu très peu de rouge et peu de vert et je n'en distribuais pas. Après j'ai pris ça comme un mode de communication en plus, je me suis mis à en donner, j'en ai reçu en retour, etc &#8230;
Cela permet de se faire des clins d'oeil, des tapes dans le dos, des croche-pieds, des bisous, des compliments, des coups de gueule, du respect, de l'admiration, des blagounettes, des private joke, des petits mots, du baume au coeur, des engueulades, du soutien, de l'indéfinissable humanisation des rapports, merde quoi. Les CdB de Couleur Sud, je ne les oublierai jamais par exemple.

Il y a des gens bien ici bordel, des gens bien.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (10 Novembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> P'tain y en a vraiment qui cherchent à s'en manger&#8230; Le Bar a besoin de vous, mais il n'a assurément pas besoin d'Atlante.


Oui non je crois que lyncher systématiquement les gens parce qu'ils manquent de tact c'est pas mon truc à moi. Je préfère leur expliquer, même si là je vous lynche moi aussi parce que le degré de conneries que vous avez atteint dans certains posts récent fait que vous méritez deux baffes de vos parents. 

Règles:
1) Respect des différentes cultures
2) Respect des différents centres d'intérêts de tout le monde.
3) Si on s'en sent incapable on ne pourrit pas le mec comme des gamins de 3 ans pendant 10 ans.

Mais vous n'avez besoin de personne ici, enterrez vous dans votre merde mais vous étonnez pas que certains de vos posts/ insultes puissent choquer. On a pas tous sombrer dans votre délire, non.  Mais le Bar n'a pas besoin de moi, j'y viens jamais. Y'a des raisons. Et je reviens plus. 

Edit: Boodou: L'insulte n'en est pas une, et même si il en était une elle serait amplement mérité.


----------



## boodou (10 Novembre 2009)

Atlante a dit:


> Mais vous n'avez besoin de personne ici, *enterrez vous dans votre merde* mais vous étonnez pas que certains de vos posts/ insultes puissent choquer. On a pas tous sombrer dans votre délire, non.



Ah là t'as bien relevé le niveau, t'as bien amélioré l'ambiance, tu n'es pas dans le registre de l'insulte, ça fait plaisir


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2009)

Mes deux centimes...

Quand je suis arrivé, j'ai lu, j'ai écouté et j'ai essayé de m'imprégner du lieu.
Comme ailleurs, je me suis fait discret et j'ai essayé de comprendre avant de l'ouvrir.
C'est juste par respect et politesse. 
A part 3/4 pélos qui sont arrivés en gueulant, la majorité des pilliers, 'zont fait tout pareil que moi.
Le monde ne changera pas. Il y aura toujours des boulets irrespectueux pour arriver en croyant que tout est offert. Et il y aura toujours les habitués frustrés qui voudront simplement leur savatter la gueule.
Le nombre de posts, l'ancienneté, c'est du pipo. On est poli ou on l'est pas.
Je prends l'exemple de Ptit-Louis. 
Il est arrivé dans ce bar, s'en est pris gentiment dans la gueule, il a pas bougé. Il a été patient.
Maintenant, il est là, il parle et on l'écoute. Parce qu'il a été poli, avec son caractère et sa tête à claque (). C'est un exemple parmi d'autres. Mais le bar accessible seulement aux anciens, c'est faux. Il y a juste un peu de bizutage comme partout.
Ce bar, c'est juste un vrai lieu pas vrai. Le bar au coin de la rue, avec ses habitués et ses gens de passage qui demandent un demi sans dire bonjour poliment.
Que les habitués deviennent aigri, je le comprends. Qu'un nouveau se pointe en posant les pieds sur la table, je le comprends mais ne l'accepte pas.

La solution :

Une belle pancarte devant la porte font /84 clignotante avec des têtes de morts :
BIENVENUE DANS L'ANTRE DES CONS. Si T'EN ES PAS, CASSE TOI !

Là dessus, tu cales une petite affichette avec des coeurs qui volent et le blabla de Ponk ou un autre (Les coeurs c'est parce qu'ils sont consensuelles).

Ensuite, un bouton Ok.

animation

T'AS BIEN LU ?

Ensuite, un autre bouton Ok.

re-animation

T'ES SÛR ?

Un bouton validez et un bon courage avec une photo de l'apparition de la sainte vierge au café de la gare de Maubeuge en 1931. 

Tout ça, mais en vachement classe.

Non ? 
Si le mec vient se plaindre après, je passe la nuit avec le Doc (et pas de double pseudo coquinou-chou).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h04 ----------




Atlante a dit:


> Oui non je crois que lyncher systématiquement les gens parce qu'ils manquent de tact c'est pas mon truc à moi. Je préfère leur expliquer, même si là je vous lynche moi aussi parce que le degré de conneries que vous avez atteint dans certains posts récent fait que vous méritez deux baffes de vos parents.
> 
> Règles:
> 1) Respect des différentes cultures
> ...




Tu voudrais pas te détendre un peu le calbut pimprenelle ? 
On est là pour discuter. Pas accuser qui que ce soit.


----------



## boodou (10 Novembre 2009)

Atlante a dit:


> L'insulte n'en est pas une, et même si il en était une elle serait amplement mérité.



Donc s'en est une


----------



## Romuald (10 Novembre 2009)

@Atlante
On te parle 'comprendre le fonctionnement avant de participer, et s'intégrer avant de l'ouvrir en grand' et tu continues à parler de lynchage systématique. C'est sur que si tu n'as pas saisi le message ça tourne au dialogue de sourds et le schmilblick n'avance pas.

D'ailleurs il n'y a pas qu'au bar que ce genre de comportements existe. exemple, ce fil. Le mec, c'est son premier message, il n'a pas pris le temps de faire un commencement de début de recherche, il aurait eu sa réponse car le sujet a été mille fois traité. Dans les forums techniques, ça passe (au pire on se prend un 'fais une recherche d'abord'), mais au bar, c'est le signal d'un début de bizutage coucou: Khyu), histoire de tester si le bonhomme prend conscience de son erreur ou pas.

@LucG : je pense être aussi âgé que toi, mais c'est avec l'âge que le pessimisme m'est venu.

@boodou : je crois aussi


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (10 Novembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5277831 a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi l'esprit ?
> Il suffit de relire les sujets les uns après les autres pour se rendre compte que ce qui l'emporte c'est le hors sujet en moins de dix posts.
> 
> Si le but final c'est d'éviter ce genre de dérive et d'être sûr que les personnes posterons le bon sujet au bon endroit en ayant bien lu les règles, je pense que c'est peine perdu.





boodou a dit:


> Et voilà, comme prévu ça a dévié.
> On parle de l'atmosphère du Bar, de méchants membres &#8230; le questionnement de départ de Benjamin a du reste reçu des réponses.



Qu'est-ce que je disais ? Hein ! HEin !! HEIN !!! Jeune fanatique    

Le mieux ça reste une description rapide et clair comme le proposait l'insulaire pour savoir de quoi il en retourne de poster au bar à savoir une dérive rapide.    



boodou a dit:


> Il y a des gens bien ici bordel, des gens bien.


Mouhaaaaaa !!!!! Mais bien sûr.    




Khyu a dit:


> BIENVENUE DANS L'ANTRE DES CONS. Si T'EN ES PAS, CASSE TOI !



Ah bah voilà quelque chose de concis, clair, compréhensible de tous et surtout résumant à la perfection ce qu'est le bar


----------



## Luc G (10 Novembre 2009)

Khyu a dit:
			
		

> BIENVENUE DANS L'ANTRE DES CONS. Si T'EN ES PAS, CASSE TOI !





			
				[Vezøul]Numerø41;5278572 a dit:
			
		

> Ah bah voilà quelques chose de concis, clair, compréhensible de tous et surtout résumant à la perfection ce qu'est le bar



Effectivement, c'est parlant ! 

Une petite anecdote personnelle, les dérives du bar, avec une proposition voisine mais moins "pétante", du temps lointain où j'étais à la cité universitaire, nous étions un groupe, une sorte de horde, à occuper presqu'entièrement un couloir au dernier étage, ce qui nous permettait d'en faire un lieu convivial, certes, mais un peu "surprenant" pour les visiteurs. Et nous avions donc collé à l'entrée du dit couloir cette pancarte suggestive : "L'homme descend du singe, ici vous êtes en haut". Comme quoi les grandes idées reviennent toujours.


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Novembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5278572 a dit:
			
		

> Ah bah voilà quelques chose de concis, clair, compréhensible de tous et surtout résumant à la perfection ce qu'est le bar


 
 Maintenant il reste à faire la distinction entre connerie et Connerie ©. À toi l'honneur !  Pour ma part, je pense que la seule connerie qui vaudrait serait celle qui permettrait au bar de vivre à la façon d'un film d'Audiard


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (10 Novembre 2009)

Si la connerie c'est ventiler des "nioubes" aux quatre coins du bar façon puzzle afin qu'ils connaissent les "raoul" qui trainent dans ces baffons, pas besoin d'expliciter. N'importe qu'elle lecture d'un sujet pris au hasard dans ce lieu de perversion fera l'affaire afin de se faire une riche idée du lieu et de sa faune.


----------



## camisol (10 Novembre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Il faut quand même ne pas oublier une chose : tous ici ont été nioubes un jour où l'autre.



Non.
Pas moi.
Et dans le bar d'Atlante, je n'aurais pas posté.

Parce que sans
      le groupe de tarés
qui m'a accueilli
mes postseut été ensevelis​par une logorhée
d'incompréhension abrutie.

Mais la question ne se pose pas
car dans ce bar-là
de poser mon vit
je n'aurais eu l'envie.​


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2009)

camisol a dit:


> eut été ensevelis​


*eussent*, mon cur, eussent


----------



## camisol (10 Novembre 2009)

Eut-il fallu que je le susse ?


----------



## Romuald (10 Novembre 2009)

camisol a dit:


> Non.
> Pas moi.



L'exception qui confirme la règle, comme on dit


----------



## tirhum (10 Novembre 2009)

mado a dit:


> (non, pareil.. perdu l'envie de venir faire un tour au bar, et pas forcément envie de la retrouver)


----------



## julrou 15 (10 Novembre 2009)

Atlante a dit:


> Oui non je crois que lyncher systématiquement les gens parce qu'ils manquent de tact c'est pas mon truc à moi. Je préfère leur expliquer, même si là je vous lynche moi aussi parce que le degré de conneries que vous avez atteint dans certains posts récent fait que vous méritez deux baffes de vos parents.
> 
> Règles:
> 1) Respect des différentes cultures
> ...



Je suis d'accord avec toi sur certains points, mais je ne suis absolument pas un tenant du relativisme poussé à l'extrême. 
A part ça, à lire la majorité des posts de ce fil, le Bar est comme il est, et tout va très bien... Eh bien...


----------



## Amok (10 Novembre 2009)

Depuis quelques pages, je laisse filer. Disons : par curiosité. Mais tout est lu, croyez-le.


----------



## tirhum (10 Novembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> A part ça, à lire la majorité des posts de ce fil, le Bar est comme il est, et tout va très bien... Eh bien...


Achète-toi des lunettes, Jules !... 
Ce n'est pas ce qui est dit...


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (10 Novembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Je suis d'accord avec toi sur certains points, mais je ne suis absolument pas un tenant du relativisme poussé à l'extrême.
> A part ça, à lire la majorité des posts de ce fil, le Bar est comme il est, et tout va très bien... Eh bien...


La colère est issu des conversations que j'ai lu avec 
1 buegue qui s'est fait éjecté par des membres de ce bar, un médecin ejecté pour avoir tenté de le défendre, et un quebecquois qui s'est fait pourir pour avoir eu une culture différente. Donc oui je suis remonté là.  

Et quand je lis WebO qui ose me sortir que je suis un minable donneur de leçons parce que ses protégés ont été incapable de traiter décemment ces trois personnes, je pense  sérieusement que lui et ses 300000 posts méritent une baffe pour une fois.  Donc oui je l'ouvre parce que sinon on va les laisser reformuler différement les mêmes règles et être de nouveau reconfronté au même problème.


----------



## Nephou (10 Novembre 2009)

bon... la boite à baffe c'est nous qui la sortons ou ne la sortons pas en ces lieux... si une série de mots dans un espace numérique vous fait monter dans les tours... ben... je ne sais pas quoi dire :mouais:

alors on y va mollo sur les humeurs et on essaye de revenir au sujet initial. Si c'est trop sensible je peux aider quiconque à prendre de la distance avec ce fil.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (10 Novembre 2009)

Navré! Mais je trouve que la tolérance a été ici au delà de la monstruosité très récemment, et m'entendre répliquer que donner des leçons dans cette endroit c'est immoral je trouve ça choquant. On a pas besoin de moralité alors?  

J'ai absolument rien contre les intervenants du thread ni contre les bénévoles qui tentent de faire leurs jobs irl et en même temps de donner du temps ici pour faire regner un minimum d'ordre, mais ici dans les règles actuelles c'est soit tu tappes du poing sur la table pour te faire entendre soit tu t'écrase.  Le post de Benjamin tombe à pic, maintenant j'ai pas mon pseudo en vert, j'ai pas 10 ans d'ancienneté, j'ai pas 10000 messages au compteur et je sais donc que par conséquent comme le dit WebO:
"le bar n'a pas besoin d'Atlante" Je suis au courant. Si vous voulez changer de système cependant alors je me suis désormais assez investit dans ce thread pour montrer que je m'y intéressais autant que n'importe qui ici. Si c'est juste pas contre pour réécrire vos règles différements, alors non j'ai rien à dire.


----------



## Nephou (10 Novembre 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> Très chers membres des forums, le Bar a besoin de vous.
> 
> Il y a bientôt dix ans, MacGeneration créait ses forums. Parmi les premiers inscrits, certains sont encore parmi nous aujourd'hui. Cet espace de discussions a son histoire, pesante et captivante. Elle ne s'incarne nulle part ailleurs mieux que dans le Bar, terrain de jeu virtuel où se sont nouées des amitiés profondes.
> 
> ...



_c'est assez clair là ? amok a bien précisé qu'on laissait filer, pour le moment, mais on va pas passer la semaine là dessus_


----------



## tirhum (10 Novembre 2009)

Atlante a dit:


> Navré! Mais je trouve que la tolérance a été ici au delà de la monstruosité très récemment, et m'entendre répliquer que donner des leçons dans cette endroit c'est immoral je trouve ça choquant. On a pas besoin de moralité alors?
> 
> J'ai absolument rien contre les intervenants du thread ni contre les bénévoles qui tentent de faire leurs jobs irl et en même temps de donner du temps ici pour faire regner un minimum d'ordre, mais ici dans les règles actuelles c'est soit tu tappes du poing sur la table pour te faire entendre soit tu t'écrase.  Le post de Benjamin tombe à pic, maintenant j'ai pas mon pseudo en vert, j'ai pas 10 ans d'ancienneté, j'ai pas 10000 messages au compteur et je sais donc que par conséquent comme le dit WebO:
> "le bar n'a pas besoin d'Atlante" Je suis au courant. Si vous voulez changer de système cependant alors je me suis désormais assez investit dans ce thread pour montrer que je m'y intéressais autant que n'importe qui ici. Si c'est juste pas contre pour réécrire vos règles différements, alors non j'ai rien à dire.


Tu sais, je n'ai pas non plus mon pseudo en vert...
Ni 10000 messages...
Mais depuis le début de ce fil tu parles de "4-5 posteurs", d'un "gars qui s'est fait éjecter", d'un "médecin qui voulait le défendre", d'un "québecquois", etc...
Cite nommément les fils et les posteurs incriminés (que l'on puisse se rendre compte) ou arrête...

L'idée de Benjamin étant de rédiger un "écriteau", pas de régler des comptes : ce que tu reproches justement et que tu es... justement en train de faire...
Fais ça en privé, si tu veux; ma boîte à MP comme d'autres, je pense n'est pas "fermée"...
Tu me donnes l'impression d'avoir été vexé un jour, que ta défense des "autres" est plus personnelle qu'autre chose...

Et moi non plus, par exemple, je ne suis pas indispensable au bar...
Personne...
 (même Dieu, c'est tiré, c'est dire !...)

ÉDIT : Désolé Frère nephou, pas vu ton post; le temps de poster...


Sinon j'veux bien réfléchir à un p'tit dessin ou un "truc" approchant pour aller avec "l'écriteau"...


----------



## gKatarn (10 Novembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Sinon j'veux bien réfléchir à un p'tit dessin ou un "truc" approchant pour aller avec "l'écriteau"...



Bonne idée çà Titi


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Novembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Si l'idée, c'est de "forcer" l'observation, je ne pense pas qu'il soit judicieux d'interdire le bar à la population visée. Je pense qu'une interdiction de poster suffirait, voire simplement, enlever la possibilité d'ouvrir des fils au Bar au dessous de 200 ou 500 posts. Cette solution pourrait éviter l'apparition d'une grande partie des sujets de touristes, tout en laissant à chacun le loisir de participer, et par là même d'apprendre avant de proposer.



Oui, c'est ce que je voulais dire, mais je n'ai pas détaillé.
Disons que je pense que la consultation est possible, mais pas le post.

Ou alors un truc en deux temps.
De 0à 100 posts: on peut lire
de 100 à 200 : on peut participer
au dessus, on peut commencer à ouvrir des sujets.


----------



## tirhum (10 Novembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Bonne idée çà Titi


Une femme (à poil de préférence) évidemment ?!...  


@ La Moque : parle !... 
(ou je te fouette !... )


----------



## Romuald (10 Novembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ou alors un truc en deux temps.
> De 0à 100 posts: on peut lire
> de 100 à 200 : on peut participer
> au dessus, on peut commencer à ouvrir des sujets.



Pas con© D), mais il y aura toujours 
1) des exceptions (ex : 'ti-louis) qui en patiront
2) des pleureuses pour hurler à la censure 

Et >200 posts dans les forums techniques, je ne suis pas sur que certains piliers du bar aient ce score . Alors revoir les seuils à la baisse en fonction de l'ancienneté ou se répandre dans 'réagissez' ou 'présentez vous' pour passer la barre ? 
Bien compliqué tout ça.


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Novembre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Et >200 posts dans les forums techniques, je ne suis pas sur que certains piliers du bar aient ce score .



C'est un peu la reflexion que je me faisais en lisant ces lignes. 

Le truc, c'est que s'il faut avoir posté 100 ou 200 messages dans les fils techniques pour avoir le droit de débouler au bar, on va se retrouver qu'avec que des geeks qui vont ouvrir des fils de nerds. 

Pour ma part, je me suis inscrit sur macgé pour poser une ou deux questions techniques (enfin pour pouvoir utiliser la fonction recherche au départ, plus précisément), et en fouillant, je suis tombé sur le bar et c'est son atmosphère qui m'a fait rester.

Sinon je serais reparti avec les réponses à mes questions et basta.

Après c'est personnel, mais je pense que pas mal des habitués ont eu la même démarche.


----------



## tirhum (10 Novembre 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'est un peu la reflexion que je me faisais en lisant ces lignes.
> 
> Le truc, c'est que s'il faut avoir posté 100 ou 200 messages dans les fils techniques pour avoir le droit de débouler au bar, on va se retrouver qu'avec que des geeks qui vont ouvrir des fils de nerds.
> 
> ...


Pareil que Miguel...
Pis bon, comme ça cause "NICHONS"*, parfois au bar...
Je suis resté... 

*private joke


----------



## WebOliver (10 Novembre 2009)

Ça existe pas un plug-in vBull qui exclut d'emblée les médecins, les québecois, et les bègues. Ainsi que les médecins bègues, les québecois bègues, les médecins québecois et les médecins québecois bègues?

Non parce que faut pas déconner!

Sinon, l'idée d'interdire d'ouvrir un sujet à partir d'un certains nombres de messages postés, pourquoi pas. Mais c'est délicat et ça peut nous priver de personnalités délicieuses.


----------



## aCLR (10 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

je suis un nouvel habitué des forums d'expressions. Le postage dans ces espaces alternatifs à l'informatique m'a de suite intéressé, bien que je sois arrivé sur ce forum pour un problème technique. J'ai toujours vu le Bar comme un des six forum d'expressions.

Et c'est peut-être sur cette page* qu'il faut mettre l'accent sur les possibilités qu'offrent chacun d'entre eux. Bien que je trouve ça déjà assez clair, mais apparemment pas assez pour certains(es). En d'autres termes, c'est au niveau de l'aiguillage qu'il serait bon d'étoffer les définitions de chacune des gares d'arrivée et pas l'inverse&#8230; 







* à y regarder de plus prêt, je remarque que l'adresse du Bar : http://forums.macg.co/le-bar-macg/ ne reprends pas l'architecture visuelle du site. L'adresse pourrait être : http://forums.macg.co/forums-dexpression/le-bar-macg/ afin que chacun  identifie bien son forum parent. J'espère être clair&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Le truc, c'est que s'il faut avoir posté 100 ou 200 messages dans les fils techniques pour avoir le droit de débouler au bar, on va se retrouver qu'avec que des geeks qui vont ouvrir des fils de nerds. .



Si ça avait été le cas quand je suis arrivé, vu que je suis une bouse en technique et que mon mac fonctionne bien, je n'aurais jamais atterrit au bar.

Jamais.

Du coup, Pascal 77 serait resté le maître incontesté du calembour pourri et la Horde n'aurait jamais été créée.

Ah oui.
C'est peut-être une solution, finalement.
Hé hé.

J'ai tendance à jauger un posteur du bar en fonction de ce qu'il y apporte - pas que consommateur, quoi, producteur aussi.
Alors, l'inconnu qui déboule avec un sujet de merde...
Bref, il faudrait intégrer ça aux "règles" en gestation ici, non ?
Je veux dire : à mes débuts au bar, je me forçait à un maximum de trois posts par jour, j'ai attendu plusieurs semaines avant d'ouvrir un sujet... Sans laisser tout le monde dehors, on ne peut pas "limiter" l'accès au début ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Novembre 2009)

Une suggestion ? 




​


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Novembre 2009)

Tiens, un nouveau fil intéressant au bar &#8230; Ça faisait un bout de temps !

Bon, je viens de me fader les 8 pages de ce topic découvert par hasard (vu que le bar, je ne le fréquente plus que par le biais des vieux topics où je suis encore abonné, mais ça doit bien faire un an que je n'avais pas posté dans un topic plus récent), et je m'aperçois que malgré l'intention première de Benjamin (je pense avoir à peu près saisi l'intention de la chose*), il a tourné, comme beaucoup de topics récents, à la querelle des anciens et des modernes.

Juste deux remarques (déjà formulées ailleurs, mais pas encore ici) :

- vouloir faire à 500 ce qu'on faisait à 50 me semble tout à fait illusoire
- l'évolution est un phénomène naturel, et s'y opposer est un combat d'arrière garde.

Alors la question qui se pose est "comment faire pour que cette évolution naturelle ne génère pas une déroute généralisée".

Le "panneau à l'entrée" ? Je n'y crois pas, le pourcentage de ceux qui le liront avant de cliquer sur le bouton est trop prévisiblement faible, quant au pourcentage de ceux qui en saisiront la portée, je préfère ne pas en parler.

L'incitation par l'exemple ? Ça fonctionnerait certainement pour une proportion plus importante de nouveaux arrivants &#8230; A condition qu'exemple il y ait, malheureusement, ceux qui pourraient le donner semblent "usés" au point de manifester une réaction de rejet d'emblée envers tout nouvel arrivant qui y débarque "en terrain conquis".

Je pense qu'une expérience serait intéressante à tenter (mais pas forcément facile à mettre en place) : plutôt que de pourrir le nioube présomptueux, plutôt lui mettre le nez dans son caca en lui expliquant gentiment** pourquoi, c'est du caca. Ça ne parerait pas à tout, mais je pense qu'un pourcentage significatif de résultats positifs pourrait être obtenu.

Pour ceux qui ne réagissent pas bien à ce traitement, il restera toujours possible de les pourrir ensuite, bien que je sois convaincu que répondre à la bêtise par une autre bêtise (le cassoulet était amusant les dix premières fois, mais bon, le comique de répétition a ses limites) soit une des causes importante de la baisse de qualité des échanges.

On pourrait aussi créer un troisième sous forum, à côté du comptoir et de la salle de jeu, mais qui serait verrouillé (impossibilité d'y poster) qu'on appellerait "le musée", ou seraient exposés quelques uns des fils qui ont fait il y a quelques années, ce bar dont on aimerait retrouver l'esprit. J'avoue périodiquement les parcourir, et pas que ceux où j'ai participé, comme ça, rien que pour le fun, et là, je ne parle pas que des topics "sérieux et culturels" ("Vous lisez quoi maintenant"), mais aussi des "délirants" (genre "LeSqual a encore eu un accident"), des imaginatifs (façon grands peintres, par exemple), des débiles, mais fendards ("Bollywood"), ce musée, correctement panneauté, pourrait peut-être donner des idées aux nouveaux arrivants.

Voilà, c'étaient quelques idées, je ne sais pas si elles sont bonnes, mais bon, même si je m'y fait rare, je me sens toujours un peu concerné, ce que j'aimerais surtout y retrouver, c'est une ambiance détendue.

(*) Le topic, hein, pas Benjamin !

(**) Au sens littéral du terme, et pas nécessairement venant des modos !


----------



## Sindanárië (11 Novembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> (même Dieu, c'est tiré, c'est dire !...)



Par qui ? je l'avais vu en premier bordel... :hein::rateau:


----------



## divoli (11 Novembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ou alors un truc en deux temps.
> De 0à 100 posts: on peut lire
> de 100 à 200 : on peut participer
> au dessus, on peut commencer à ouvrir des sujets.



C'est la première chose à laquelle j'ai pensé (même si ça ne correspond pas vraiment à la demande de Benjamin). Avant de me raviser, pour les raisons qui ont été exprimées par Bobby et PonkHead.
Il y a des personnes qui viennent sur MacGe essentiellement pour le Bar (même des nioubes, donc), tout comme d'autres viennent essentiellement sur MacGe pour poster leur photo sur Portfolio.
Si tu appliques un tel mécanisme, non seulement cela ne sera pas efficace, mais certains vont flooder à mort sur les forums techniques pour atteindre ce quota et accéder au Bar. 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je pense qu'une expérience serait intéressante à tenter (mais pas forcément facile à mettre en place) : plutôt que de pourrir le nioube présomptueux, plutôt lui mettre le nez dans son caca en lui expliquant gentiment** pourquoi, c'est du caca. Ça ne parerait pas à tout, mais je pense qu'un pourcentage significatif de résultats positifs pourrait être obtenu.
> 
> Pour ceux qui ne réagissent pas bien à ce traitement, il restera toujours possible de les pourrir ensuite, bien que je sois convaincu que répondre à la bêtise par une autre bêtise (le cassoulet était amusant les dix premières fois, mais bon, le comique de répétition a ses limites) soit une des causes importante de la baisse de qualité des échanges.


J'ai quand même l'impression que tu décris le système actuel. Même s'il est vrai que certains "piliers" (pas tous), pour des raisons x ou y, ont tendance à sauter la première étape. 

Sinon, plutôt qu'un énième message que certains ne liront pas (je ne suis pas sûr que tous les nouveaux inscrits lisent la faq, alors quant à rajouter un énième message), j'aime bien l'image de TibomonG4, que l'on pourrait mettre comme une porte d'entrée vers le Bar. L'image est claire, percutante, sans blabla inutile, en phase avec ce qui se passe au Bar.


----------



## l'écrieur (11 Novembre 2009)

Moi, j'ai bien réfléchi.

Et la bonne solution, c'est la solution d'Atlante :

*Virer des forums ces salauds de la Horde*. Si le Bar est infesté, c'est uniquement de leur faute, et de celle de la *Collaboration* des capos en vert. Et de Sonnyboy, que l'on oubliera pas, même si il est caché u fond de ses toilettes.

*Laisser Atlante passer le point goldwin* tous les 3 posts en criant au complot.

Favoriser les comportements veules et ignorants, qui en retour construiront l'aura démagogique et clientéliste des redresseurs de tords à la petite semaine, et créeront ainsi *un vrai appel à la médiocrité des lieux*.

*Fermer le Bar*, assez vite, ensuite.


_Est-il possible d'envisager, dans cette dernière étape, que les occupants y restent prisonniers ?_

Effacer enfin ce message, qui est bien plus insultant, vous l'aurez remarqué, que les leçons de vies d'une politesse infinie qui nous ont été infligées jusqu'ici.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h41 ----------






J'ai l'air de rigoler ?
Ben non. Ou ben oui, p'tet.

La particularité de ce bar, c'est sa folie assumée, au sens où Luc G en parlait.
Et cette folie ne s'est préservée que par un élitisme forcené, où toute irruption de la banalité médiocre s'est vue rembarrée, et priée d'aller s'étaler ailleurs, dans les bars de hardware-et-voiture.fr, de monculsurlacommmode.net, de comment-ça-marche-la-biroute.com...

En d'autres termes, la seule stratégie qui ait jamais fonctionné n'est pas tant celle de la prévention, que celle de la contention.
Manifestement, il y a aujourd'hui plus d'adversaires de cette stratégie et de ces objectifs que de militants.
Ou alors c'est juste que, encore une fois, on nous fait le coup du type qui se prétend porte-parole et qui ne défend que sa libido.

Et donc oui, je pense que l'équipe de modération actuelle du Bar n'a pas assez de présence pour  :
- faire elle même le travail que d'autres ne devraient pas faire à sa place
- avoir le discernement suffisant pour décider de ce qui va partir en sucette ou pas
- imposer une ligne stratégique à cet espace d'expression, et l'animer.

Et que, par conséquent, il faudrait la renforcer, sans quoi toute autre mesure sera vaine.



_C'est marrant, j'avais mis une phrase, là, et pourtant je suis sur et certain de ne plus la voir. Dommage que je ne m'en rappelle plus..._


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Moi, j'ai bien réfléchi.
> 
> Et la bonne solution, c'est la solution d'Atlante :
> 
> ...



'tain, on dirait le programme du FNB !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h13 ----------




l'écrieur a dit:


> Et oui, je pense que l'équipe de modération actuelle du Bar n'a pas assez de présence pour  :
> - faire elle même le travail que d'autres ne devraient pas faire à sa place
> - avoir le discernement suffisant pour décider de ce qui va partir en sucette ou pas
> - imposer une ligne stratégique à cet espace d'expression, et l'animer.
> ...



Une petite réflexion, comme ça.
Si on posait la question aux nouveaux - qui sont les modos au bar ?
Je vous fiche mon billet que Bass et Fab arrivent en tête dans les réponses.
Vous ne croyez pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> &#8230; un élitisme forcené, où toute irruption de la banalité médiocre s'est vue rembarrée&#8230;


Élitisme qui tourne un peu en rond quand il se résume à dénoncer la médiocrité. Cela dit en passant.

_P.S. : Étant moi-même un habitué des forums de monculsurlacommode.com, je me sens&#8230; sali._


----------



## gKatarn (11 Novembre 2009)

Qu'il y ait un message d'accueil, un panneau (avec une demoiselle en petite tenue :love: ) de Titi, j'ai peur que çà fasse un peu comme les contrats de licence : tlm clique sur "OK, j'accepte les conditions" mais personne ne les lit.

Certes, çà permettra aux modos de pouvoir se référer à qq chose de clair et net, et non à un "code de bonne conduite" plutôt informel : après si la personne clique sans lire et poste nawak, c'est à ses risques et périls 


Par contre, est-il possible d'envisager une modération _a priori_, en particulier pour les ouvertures de sujet (quel que soit son auteur) : si les *modos* acceptent un sujet au bar, on pourrait alors imaginer que les anciens, affamés de chair fraîche et tendre, ne se jettent pas dessus comme la vérole sur le bas-clergé breton


----------



## julrou 15 (11 Novembre 2009)

Pour ce qui est de cocher "J'accepte !" sans avoir même pris le temps de lire les conditions ou le court message  qui est inscrit à l'écran, cela peut être facilement éviter en faisant en sorte que la case ne puisse être coché qu'au bout de 30 secondes ou une minute de présence sur la page.


----------



## Arlequin (11 Novembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Pour ce qui est de cocher "J'accepte !" sans avoir même pris le temps de lire les conditions ou le court message  qui est inscrit à l'écran, cela peut être facilement éviter en faisant en sorte que la case ne puisse être coché qu'au bout de 30 secondes ou une minute de présence sur la page.



le temps d'aller pisser donc ...

@Gk: modération à priori: oui pas mal


----------



## fredintosh (11 Novembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Qu'il y ait un message d'accueil, un panneau (avec une demoiselle en petite tenue :love: ) de Titi, j'ai peur que çà fasse un peu comme les contrats de licence : tlm clique sur "OK, j'accepte les conditions" mais personne ne les lit.


Sauf avec un genre de timer, qui empêche de valider avant d'avoir laissé passer 1 minute, le temps de tout lire. 

Ou bien, plus ludique, plutôt qu'un avertissement écrit que tout le monde risque de zapper, pourquoi ne pas imaginer une petite vidéo qui donne le ton, avec peut-être un petit laïus des modos du bar, et qui s'afficherait au moins lors du premier passage au bar, avant de pouvoir y accéder ? Ça donne un peu plus de chance d'être lu ou entendu, mais c'est un peu plus compliqué à faire...


----------



## gKatarn (11 Novembre 2009)

Oué, c'est pas paske tu forces l'affichage x temps ou que tu obliges à dérouler la page avant de cocher que c'est forcément lu (et surtout compris  ).


----------



## julrou 15 (11 Novembre 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Oué, c'est pas paske tu forces l'affichage x temps ou que tu obliges à dérouler la page avant de cocher que c'est forcément lu (et surtout compris  ).



Mais ça permet au moins d'éviter que soit cochée la case de manière quasi-"automatique"... Surtout qu'une minute, c'est quand même long, mine de rien.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (11 Novembre 2009)

Tiens pourquoi tous les posts d'hier entre 13h43 et 16h37 ont été effacés ? :mouais:


----------



## gKatarn (11 Novembre 2009)

Un petit lutin sans doute


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2009)

Pour mémoire, voici ce je j'écrivais sur le Bar *il y a sept ans*.
À ce moment précis, rien ne me donne le motif d'en changer une virgule (en dehors de l'intro à la con).

Je ne prétends pas que ce petit texte réponde à la question posée (qui me semble ne pouvoir se résoudre que par un accord _a minima_ forcément décevant), mais il aura peut-être le mérite d'éclairer le débat en montrant que les problèmes d'aujourd'hui ont des racines anciennes.


Sindanárië a dit:


> Par qui ? je l'avais vu en premier bordel... :hein::rateau:


Personne, je le jure ! Je te réserve ma fleur, ma quenelle&#8230;


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Novembre 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> les problèmes d'aujourd'hui ont des racines anciennes.



Ah?

Ah je suis déçu, je pensais que tout venait de 4 ou 5 posteurs méchants méchants...


----------



## divoli (11 Novembre 2009)

Ben oui. C'est juste qu'en plus, ils sont vieux.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah?
> 
> Ah je suis déçu, je pensais que tout venait de 4 ou 5 posteurs méchants méchants...


Ça n'est pas incompatible, ce ne sont peut-être simplement plus les mêmes. Je parie que dans les "méchants" du futur il y a deux ou trois "victimes" actuelles. Le monde est rond


----------



## Aladdin Sane (11 Novembre 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> Pour mémoire, voici ce je j'écrivais sur le Bar *il y a sept ans*.
> À ce moment précis, rien ne me donne le motif d'en changer une virgule (en dehors de l'intro à la con).



Ce qui prouve plusieurs choses:
1- les habitués ont vieilli de quelques années
2- Quoiqu'on en dise depuis le début, le bar marche avec ses habitués et ses râleurs
3- Le nioube que tu étais savait écrire en français des phrases intelligentes.

De ce numéro 3 on peut donc en déduire deux choses:
a- tu n'étais pas un nioube comme les autres
b- les nioubes actuels du Bar sont insignifiants et devraient lire la prose de leurs ainés. Ca leur éviterait de se faire rembarrer.


----------



## boodou (11 Novembre 2009)

Tiens, la fenêtre d'envoi des points disco a changé


----------



## Aladdin Sane (11 Novembre 2009)

Ah oui. Plus de point négatifs sur aucune partie du forum... :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Novembre 2009)

Aladdin Sane a dit:


> b- les nioubes actuels du Bar &#8230; devraient lire la prose de leurs ainés. Ca leur éviterait de se faire rembarrer.







Pascal 77 a dit:


> On pourrait aussi créer un troisième sous forum, à côté du comptoir et de la salle de jeu, mais qui serait verrouillé (impossibilité d'y poster) qu'on appellerait "le musée", ou seraient exposés quelques uns des fils qui ont fait il y a quelques années, ce bar dont on aimerait retrouver l'esprit. J'avoue périodiquement les parcourir, et pas que ceux où j'ai participé, comme ça, rien que pour le fun, et là, je ne parle pas que des topics "sérieux et culturels" ("Vous lisez quoi maintenant"), mais aussi des "délirants" (genre "LeSqual a encore eu un accident"), des imaginatifs (façon grands peintres, par exemple), des débiles, mais fendards ("Bollywood"), ce musée, correctement panneauté, pourrait peut-être donner des idées aux nouveaux arrivants.



Comme quoi &#8230; :hein:


----------



## Amok (11 Novembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Tiens, la fenêtre d'envoi des points disco a changé





Aladdin Sane a dit:


> Ah oui. Plus de point négatifs sur aucune partie du forum... :mouais:



Bah oui.


----------



## boodou (11 Novembre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Bah oui.



'tain j'aurais dû faire une recherche !


----------



## benjamin (11 Novembre 2009)

Merci pour la richesse et la variété de vos interventions, et à ceux qui ont joué le jeu.
Je vous soumettrai des propositions un peu plus tard.
La discussion ferme pour l'instant.


----------

